# The Inaugural Creek Waders Association (CWA) Thread



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

OK all you creek waders. Top of your glasses and lets jump in!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Last one in the creek has to buy the next round..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

im in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> im in



x2


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Metoo, Metoo, MeeeeeToooooooooooo!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder how long til Matty hits the creek


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wonder how long til Matty hits the creek


He's still in a coma from last night....


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I got special shoes just for wadin


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I think I got special shoes just for wadin



I got something special to go wading in with also!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I think I got special shoes just for wadin


 We gotta have SHOES?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I got something special to go wading in with also!


you mean that outfit you ................ ooopsss, never mind...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We gotta have SHOES?!?!?!


 
Not me. I like feelin things squish between my toesies..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in!!!!! How do I join Don't want to be the last one in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in!!!!! How do I join Don't want to be the last one in.


 
Just roll up your britches legs, top of your cup and jump in..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me. I like feelin things squish between my toesies..


Me neither, I likey that feelin too!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in!!!!! How do I join Don't want to be the last one in.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just roll up your britches legs, top of your cup and jump in..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im stuffed, is it beer thirty yet


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>






mudracing101 said:


> Im stuffed, is it beer thirty yet


  I sure wish it was!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Im stuffed, is it beer thirty yet


 
Nope, but it's gonna be Catfish thirty in a couple of hours..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Creek is chilly!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Creek is chilly!!!


 
I put ice cubes in mine on purpose..


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah yeah catfish thirty and beer thirty gets here at the same time. Im ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I put ice cubes in mine on purpose..




Don't warm it up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah yeah catfish thirty and beer thirty gets here at the same time. Im ready


 


Jeff C. said:


> Don't warm it up!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't warm it up!!!


He can't help it, he's naturally _**Hawt**_!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He can't help it, he's naturally _**Hawt**_!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's me ya'll see sitting in the creek upstream grinning at you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> That's me ya'll see sitting in the creek upstream grinning at you.





Jeff C. said:


>


Git'em Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Chief!!




sptttttt...thppststhpspphtptpsppppepe pppppsstthst....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2011)

this water sure is deep.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> this water sure is deep.......


well, if ya step off the deep end, whatcha expect?!?!


----------



## Otis (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay if I drink gatoraid and wear my floaties?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2011)

Hay.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I wonder how long til Matty hits the creek



Water sho is cold..... And deep.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 25, 2011)

countin down the minutes till i can hit tha creek!!!  It has been a long week of 12 hour or more days since Tuesday.  Was supposed to have today off, till two people called out of work.  So........I got to drive back from Nashville early morning, in a monsoon, and come straight into work.  

...after playing in the Nashville creek too much last night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> this water sure is deep.......



 Here, I'll throw you a float.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just roll up your britches legs, top of your cup and jump in..



I'm THERE! 
Water feels kinda warm to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoooot!!  Last midnight tonight!!


Wife bought me a new pair of Costas for out 22nd anniversary!!



Will be wading with ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooot!!  Last midnight tonight!!
> 
> 
> Wife bought me a new pair of Costas for out 22nd anniversary!!
> ...



Heck yeah!!  Costas rock! 

Congrats on the 22 years she has put up with you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooot!!  Last midnight tonight!!
> 
> 
> Wife bought me a new pair of Costas for out 22nd anniversary!!
> ...



Why you wanta cover your eyes up? You lookin somewhere you aint spose to?  Hubby gave me a trolling motor for our 5th anniversary at my request. Been married 28 years this April.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooot!!  Last midnight tonight!!
> 
> 
> Wife bought me a new pair of Costas for out 22nd anniversary!!
> ...




Happy 22 nd  MIll & Dawn!!

I'd lose them Costas in a minute



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you wanta cover your eyes up? You lookin somewhere you aint spose to?  Hubby gave me a trolling motor for our 5th anniversary at my request. Been married 28 years this April.




28??? Congrats Mr & Mrs. hornet....trolllin motor??? Ol hornet is a smart man!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck yeah!!  Costas rock!
> 
> Congrats on the 22 years she has put up with you!



Thanks bro!!  Been wearing Costas for years, love 'em!!




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you wanta cover your eyes up? You lookin somewhere you aint spose to?  Hubby gave me a trolling motor for our 5th anniversary at my request. Been married 28 years this April.




Mebbe . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Happy 22 nd  MIll & Dawn!!
> 
> I'd lose them Costas in a minute
> 
> ...





I'm pretty good at keeping up with high $$$ sunglasses, coozies not too good . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro!!  Been wearing Costas for years, love 'em!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Oh really???

Not me....I get a pair of cheapo sunglasses and I can't even break them. Expensive sunglasses.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> deer cube steak, rice and onion gravy...... it's whats for dinner!!!
> Since i'm home alone, tonight it's all mine.





That's what I had last night!!




Who gave you the deer ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who gave you the deer ??


 
Dooood.!!! That was cold..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> deer cube steak, rice and onion gravy...... it's whats for dinner!!!
> Since i'm home alone, tonight it's all mine.




Sounds good.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pretty good at keeping up with high $$$ sunglasses, coozies not too good . . .


 
Speakin of Coozie's, while I was at BPS today spending what I didn't have to spend I picked me up a Guy Harvey tumbler with a redfish and a trout on it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dooood.!!! That was cold..






Pookie knows I'm just  at him!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I had last night!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the doc's i work with shot a doe. I gotta make this sucker last till October.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of Coozie's, while I was at BPS today spending what I didn't have to spend I picked me up a Guy Harvey tumbler with a redfish and a trout on it..



That'll make the Creek taste even better!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> One of the doc's i work with shot a doe. I gotta make this sucker last till October.





Thought mebbe Dead Eye Eddie might of found you some road kill . . .


I had 2 in the freezer, gave one to my good looking sis in law in trade for 25lbs of fresh skrimp.


----------



## baldfish (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess since I'm working tomorrow
I'll just look at the fish in tha creek and keep my feet dry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

baldfish said:


> I guess since I'm working tomorrow
> I'll just look at the fish in tha creek and keep my feet dry


 
You could at least stick your pinky toe in..


----------



## baldfish (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could at least stick your pinky toe in..



Can't get to close I might fall in
It looks like it's over my head


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Can't get to close I might fall in
> It looks like it's over my head


 
You need to move up the bank where Rob is, it's much shallower there..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2011)

baldfish said:


> I guess since I'm working tomorrow
> I'll just look at the fish in tha creek and keep my feet dry





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could at least stick your pinky toe in..



That's not the one with the toe ring...is it Charlie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's not the one with the toe ring...is it Charlie?





Thought Charlie had nipple rings??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Chawlie!!!! Come on in, the water is fine!
> I found a beer in the fridge left over from FPG. Can't wait to drink it wif supper!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Chawlie!!!! Come on in, the water is fine!
> I found a beer in the fridge left over from FPG. Can't wait to drink it wif supper!






You mean to say, you've had a beer in yo fridge since last October??


Not real sure, but I think that's a sin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never drink except when i'm around Woodyites. Ya'll are a bad influence!





Neither do I, unfortunately/fortunately most my friends are members here!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never drink except when i'm around Woodyites. Ya'll are a bad influence!



Wimmins dig bad boys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wimmins dig bad boys.



Yeah, but what does Fishbait have to do with it?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but what does Fishbait have to do with it?



He's being a REAL bad boy this week.  


Leaving me at home tomorrow to play "band mom" while he goes and scouts our new deer lease.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but what does Fishbait have to do with it?


Everything!!!

Hi Ya'll!!!
Congrats to the Anniversary folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He's being a REAL bad boy this week.
> 
> 
> Leaving me at home tomorrow to play "band mom" while he goes and scouts our new deer lease.


See??  Us Wimmins put up with EVERYTHING!!!

Speaking of Moms.............. ya'll, my daughter is facing a "change" that needs to happen, would ya'll mind keeping her in your thoughts & prayers, please?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Everything!!!
> 
> Hi Ya'll!!!
> Congrats to the Anniversary folks!!!





Hiya Keebyweeby!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebyweeby!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Before ya thank me, ya MIGHT wanna go check your thread........... but I STILL luvs ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Everything!!!
> 
> Hi Ya'll!!!
> Congrats to the Anniversary folks!!!



congrats or condolences? It can go either way......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Helen's in Phoenix, Allie is in Warner Robins, Jenny is in Jacksonville and I'm stuck at home while they put the new tile in. I also get to clean the kitchen, cook for myself, and _*hope to be able to take the toilet out of the bathtub by tomorrow evening. *_
> I DID take next friday off though to go fishing. BIL says the spotted bass are tearing it up back home but the crappie are still slow.


Uuuuuuhhh, Robert, I realllly, don't know how to tell you this, but 'round these parts, we don't keep our toilets in our tubs, least not that *I* know of........................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> congrats or condolences? It can go either way......


true, true..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> congrats or condolences? It can go either way......


 
Congradolences...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I NORMALLY don't either.


Care to elaborate??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congradolences...


Dang your good.................


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See??  Us Wimmins put up with EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Speaking of Moms.............. ya'll, my daughter is facing a "change" that needs to happen, would ya'll mind keeping her in your thoughts & prayers, please?



Ain't it the truth.   Oh well, at least he and ERD are dropping her off. I'm gonna get the house cleaned up while it's empty.  

You got it Keebs.   Anything you need. 




rhbama3 said:


> Helen's in Phoenix, Allie is in Warner Robins, Jenny is in Jacksonville and I'm stuck at home while they put the new tile in. I also get to clean the kitchen, cook for myself, and hope to be able to take the toilet out of the bathtub by tomorrow evening.
> I DID take next friday off though to go fishing. BIL says the spotted bass are tearing it up back home but the crappie are still slow.




Please tell me you're not peeing in my parking space!      

Well so far... I'm taking off April 8th to cook and get things together for the TBG Southern Zone Shoot at Casa de Poole'.  That's the only forseeable day off other than weekends for a while. 

That's okay, I hate it for em when I take three weeks off for deer season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See??  Us Wimmins put up with EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Speaking of Moms.............. ya'll, my daughter is facing a "change" that needs to happen, would ya'll mind keeping her in your thoughts & prayers, please?




Sure thing


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They put the toilet in the bathtub while they cut and glued the tile down. Grout goes in tomorrow and hopefully the toilets go back to where they belong before the herd of heifers get home sunday. The end.





I'M TELLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

You gonna look like a porky-pine with all those pop-knots!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> the herd of heifers get home.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't it the truth.   Oh well, at least he and ERD are dropping her off. I'm gonna get the house cleaned up while it's empty.
> 
> You got it Keebs.   Anything you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tbug, we WILL *confer* in years to come about this, I am SURE!!



rhbama3 said:


> They put the toilet in the bathtub while they cut and glued the tile down. Grout goes in tomorrow and hopefully the toilets go back to where they belong before the herd of heifers get home sunday. The end.


YOU are skating on thin ice, darlin', be careful, VERY careful............ heirfers????????? lawd, you know this stuff is able to be copied and even read back over, RIGHT????



Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing


YOU know!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU are skating on thin ice, darlin', be careful, VERY careful............ heirfers????????? lawd, you know this stuff is able to be copied and even read back over, RIGHT????


 
It won't have to be. His boss is online as we speak..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW Keebsy-Weebsy, I'm making a Hobby Lobby run tomorrow. I'll let ya know what I find.  

Time for some Netflix and zzzzzzzz's. I'm all tuckered out. 

Nigt yall, much love.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It won't have to be. His boss is online as we speak..


HEY HELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It won't have to be. His boss is online as we speak..



Like i said, we been married 21 years. She can't hurt me any more. 

















One beer and i get in trouble. ONE lousy beer....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> BTW Keebsy-Weebsy, I'm making a Hobby Lobby run tomorrow. I'll let ya know what I find.
> 
> Time for some Netflix and zzzzzzzz's. I'm all tuckered out.
> 
> Nigt yall, much love.


Nite Bugalicious..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> BTW Keebsy-Weebsy, I'm making a Hobby Lobby run tomorrow. I'll let ya know what I find.
> 
> Time for some Netflix and zzzzzzzz's. I'm all tuckered out.
> 
> Nigt yall, much love.


Juss let me know, sista, we'll get it all together in time, NO Problem!!  Sweet Dreams!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Like i said, we been married 21 years. She can't hurt me any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gawd, ya wuss............... ONE beer??? gawd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> says the hawt babe with the tormented rabbit avatar.


I wuv's my *bamaboy* & *bubbetsista*!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> says the hawt babe with the tormented rabbit avatar.


Did I sound like Slip?!?!?!? huh, huh?!?! Did I?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Like i said, we been married 21 years. She can't hurt me any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Told ya you weren't dranking enough.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told ya you weren't dranking enough.



I used to drink more. Ever wake up and not know where you were at, start to panic, and then realize you were in your own bed upside down?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> wuv ya too, but i'm not gonna try to compare your hawtness with a packet of ketchup.


I won't even got there either.............. let's juss say, the creek feels goooooood on my toes ratnow and thank GAWD it is FriDAYnite!!
Robert, kidding aside, since we're "close", watching News Center 10, when they say "such & such" happened & they were sent to Phoebee, I DO stop & say a prayer & thanks for you & Timmy, knowing ya'll might be on duty, thanks for what ya'll both do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to drink more. Ever wake up and not know where you were at, start to panic, and then realize you were in your own bed upside down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to drink more. Ever wake up and not know where you were at, start to panic, and then realize you were in your own bed upside down?





Uhm no, but I have been wakened by a slightly deranged woman with a pot of boiling water held over my private parts.

She really got mad when I told her she shoulda got a bigger pot . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhm no, but I have been wakened by a slightly deranged woman with a pot of boiling water held over my private parts.
> 
> She really got mad when I told her she shoulda got a bigger pot . . .



Dude!!
We had a guy come in who's wife had poured a boiling pot of grits on his lower half while he was sleeping. Now, THAT is being upset about er.... something.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to drink more. Ever wake up and not know where you were at, start to panic, and then realize you were in your own bed upside down?


I won't even digni.............. oh heck, how MANY times has that happened?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude!!
> We had a guy come in who's wife had poured a boiling pot of grits on his lower half while he was sleeping. Now, THAT is being upset about er.... something.


 
He musta bought her two right shoes..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He musta bought her two right shoes..



No, he bought some nice shoes for his girlfriend instead of his wife.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pretty good at keeping up with high $$$ sunglasses, coozies not too good . . .



Speaking of Coozies,  I still have a black one at the hose with GT on the side.


Good evening all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Speaking of Coozies,  I still have a black one at the hose with GT on the side.
> 
> 
> Good evening all.



whattup, future hog killah?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Speaking of Coozies, I still have a black one at the hose with GT on the side.
> 
> 
> Good evening all.


 
Just what are you goin to do to Coozie wit dat hose??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just what are you goin to do to Coozie wit dat hose??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, future hog killah?


Good evening Sir Rob   It is nice to learn from an expert 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just what are you goin to do to Coozie wit dat hose??





Jeff C. said:


>


It rubs the lotion on it skin or ...........


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Good grief, I aint never gonna catch up at the rate yall are goin   

I'm whooped! Put cages together this morning, drove to Bowdon and picked up some more chickens, 2 baby goats, 4 bunnies and some duck hatching eggs 

Tomorrow is piglets and Sunday is a Jersey heifer calf 

Pics when I can!!! 

Hope yall are well!!! Nite!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening Sir Rob   It is nice to learn from an expert
> 
> 
> 
> It rubs the lotion on it skin or ...........




 Help me out here Miguel


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Good grief, I aint never gonna catch up at the rate yall are goin
> 
> I'm whooped! Put cages together this morning, drove to Bowdon and picked up some more chickens, 2 baby goats, 4 bunnies and some duck hatching eggs
> 
> ...




Get some rest Snowbabe!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Good grief, I aint never gonna catch up at the rate yall are goin
> 
> I'm whooped! Put cages together this morning, drove to Bowdon and picked up some more chickens, 2 baby goats, 4 bunnies and some duck hatching eggs
> 
> ...


 
Hey HackleSista.
Nite..



Jeff C. said:


> Help me out here Miguel


 
I got no idea. He slips off into that Aussie slang and it's anybody's guess...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Speaking of Coozies,  I still have a black one at the hose with GT on the side.
> 
> 
> Good evening all.



Bring Cooz to Savannah!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just what are you goin to do to Coozie wit dat hose??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Good grief, I aint never gonna catch up at the rate yall are goin
> 
> I'm whooped! Put cages together this morning, drove to Bowdon and picked up some more chickens, 2 baby goats, 4 bunnies and some duck hatching eggs
> 
> ...


Good night Snowy.  and get some rest.


Jeff C. said:


> Help me out here Miguel





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey HackleSista.
> Nite..
> 
> 
> ...



What, nobody seen Silence of the lambs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like MizT and Jared has got a good movie on....they sho tryin to cheer somebody on....I reckon I'll go see what da ruckus is about 


Y'all have a good un


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like MizT and Jared has got a good movie on....they sho tryin to cheer somebody on....I reckon I'll go see what da ruckus is about
> 
> 
> Y'all have a good un






Must be watching da "pig scene" from Deliverance . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He musta bought her two right shoes..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be watching da "pig scene" from Deliverance . . .


 QUACK!!!!!
Ok, 'nuff for me tonight!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like MizT and Jared has got a good movie on....they sho tryin to cheer somebody on....I reckon I'll go see what da ruckus is about
> 
> 
> Y'all have a good un





Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!
> Ok, 'nuff for me tonight!!



Night Keebs 

Night Jeff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!
> Ok, 'nuff for me tonight!!





Night gal friend, don't forget to call me tomorrow and remind me of what we talked about earlier. Okay??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Night gal friend, don't forget to call me tomorrow and remind me of what we talked about earlier. Okay??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Keebs
> 
> Night Jeff


NIte AwsomeAussieDaddy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2011)

Where's Otis, I feel like sanging a lil song ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

We had deer fried steak tonight too. Must be in the air. YUMMY. Did have some wangs on the side.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to drink more. Ever wake up and not know where you were at, start to panic, and then realize you were in your own bed upside down?



Happens to me all the time.  Probably gonna happen in the mornin'.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Otis, I feel like sanging a lil song ??


I tuck him in already.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We had deer fried steak tonight too. Must be in the air. YUMMY. Did have some wangs on the side.



Got any left overs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We had deer fried steak tonight too. Must be in the air. YUMMY. Did have some wangs on the side.





They're talking bout yo footsies over in the "my wife's a freak" thread . . .


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 26, 2011)

This "heifer" had a blast today! After our conference the 3 of us went on a Segway tour of Old Scottsdale. You don't just stand on Segways - the way you move your feet and legs makes it go faster or slower. It was loads of fun, but my legs are sore now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> This "heifer" had a blast today! After our conference the 3 of us went on a Segway tour of Old Scottsdale. You don't just stand on Segways - the way you move your feet and legs makes it go faster or slower. It was loads of fun, but my legs are sore now.






Bob and weave Pookie, bob and weave . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought Charlie had nipple rings??


  


Keebs said:


> See??  Us Wimmins put up with EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Speaking of Moms.............. ya'll, my daughter is facing a "change" that needs to happen, would ya'll mind keeping her in your thoughts & prayers, please?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bob and weave Pookie, bob and weave . . .



Someone call Bob?       Nite all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone call Bob?       Nite all.





Later Boner!!!  Hope your wrist is improving!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be watching da "pig scene" from Deliverance . . .





Unh uh...dey was watchin' a 'Cat fight'....two wimmens. I missed it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

Good morning fellow Creekers, gonna take a short nap then get up and cruise for some fat chics in the Jeep!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning fellow Creekers, gonna take a short nap then get up and cruise for some fat chics in the Jeep!!



Can i come. 

There is a truck up in this area that i cant help but laugh at every time i see it.  Its got a big lift on it, big tires, etc...  and across the front windshield in big white letters it reads, "LIFT IT, FAT CHICKS CANT JUMP".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> "LIFT IT, FAT CHICKS CANT JUMP".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Can i come.
> 
> There is a truck up in this area that i cant help but laugh at every time i see it.  Its got a big lift on it, big tires, etc...  and across the front windshield in big white letters it reads, "LIFT IT, FAT CHICKS CANT JUMP".





Gotta love it !!!  The ingenuity of a fine tuned redneck!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyy POOKIE, just did a quick freezer count and have no less than 16 Mallard breasts from Arkie wit yo name on 'em!!


If you don't claim them by the time we come thru Albenny on the way to PCB, I'm going to pass 'em on . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Howdy folks. Been absent for a while. New job is keepin me busy but I sho do like a regular paycheck. 

Glad to be here in the CWA thread. Wish I could have made it to WAR but got too much goin on.

I'll just have to wait for the pics to come out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Been absent for a while. New job is keepin me busy but I sho do like a regular paycheck.
> 
> Glad to be here in the CWA thread. Wish I could have made it to WAR but got too much goin on.
> 
> I'll just have to wait for the pics to come out.


 
Hey Neil,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,we're here posting,,,,,,,,,that's sort of a clue..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Neil,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,,,we're here posting,,,,,,,,,that's sort of a clue..



I thought that was cuz you were banned from WAR.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I thought that was cuz you were banned from WAR.


 
That's funny, I didn't get that notice. But the inverse effect of any covert behavior has certainly come to fruition. One only has to get their head out of the,,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,well, we'll just say sand to be politically correct, to see the light.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Been absent for a while. New job is keepin me busy but I sho do like a regular paycheck.
> 
> Glad to be here in the CWA thread. Wish I could have made it to WAR but got too much goin on.
> 
> I'll just have to wait for the pics to come out.



Here ya go.  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5819751&postcount=122


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's funny, I didn't get that notice. But the inverse effect of any covert behavior has certainly come to fruition. One only has to get their head out of the,,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,well, we'll just say sand to be politically correct, to see the light.





Hey MC, that is one fine looking fly in your avatar. Is that one you tied? I remember reading that you were getting setup to start tying some.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5819751&postcount=122



Lookin pretty lonely out there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lookin pretty lonely out there.



Yeah i feel bad for ol OHT.  He's always a pleasure to be around.  Nice guy! Im sure Bluesbrother is down there already with some breakfast cooking for them.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

There will be some folks filtering in as the day goes on. Well , I better get ready to take the youngin to baseball practice. Catch up with ya later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey MC, that is one fine looking fly in your avatar. Is that one you tied? I remember reading that you were getting setup to start tying some.


 
Yep, that's one of the ones that didn't come out looking like a bug from a sci-fi movie..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lookin pretty lonely out there.





BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah i feel bad for ol OHT.  He's always a pleasure to be around.  Nice guy! Im sure Bluesbrother is down there already with some breakfast cooking for them.





Sterlo58 said:


> There will be some folks filtering in as the day goes on. Well , I better get ready to take the youngin to baseball practice. Catch up with ya later.




Yep....just talked to Blues brother, poor ol OHT held it on his own last night. I may ride down there for a couple hrs today...just to get out and see who shows up.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....just talked to Blues brother, poor ol OHT held it on his own last night. I may ride down there for a couple hrs today...just to get out and see who shows up.



Maybe they will have a good turnout today since the rain held off.  Didnt get all that rain like they were saying earlier this week.   Sho is nice out there today.  Nice and crisp this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Maybe they will have a good turnout today since the rain held off.  Didnt get all that rain like they were saying earlier this week.   Sho is nice out there today.  Nice and crisp this morning.




Sho is...it's only bout an hour from my house, so I'm gonna ride down for a couple hrs.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wadin' in tha creek last night and all of a sudden a flood came!!!  I got washed down stream and woke up not knowing where the heck i was.


then i realized i had just fallen asleep upside down in my bed.



Mornin yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wadin' in tha creek last night and all of a sudden a flood came!!!  I got washed down stream and woke up not knowing where the heck i was.
> 
> 
> then i realized i had just fallen asleep upside down in my bed.
> ...



Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

Mornin!!  Man it's purty outside!!  
Gotta get busy, got help coming to get the lean-to built on the shop!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Man it's purty outside!!
> Gotta get busy, got help coming to get the lean-to built on the shop!



howdy keebs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> howdy keebs


Hey Birfdayboy!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Birfdayboy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


You got your own thread now!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got your own thread now!!



i see lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> This "heifer" had a blast today! After our conference the 3 of us went on a Segway tour of Old Scottsdale. You don't just stand on Segways - the way you move your feet and legs makes it go faster or slower. It was loads of fun, but my legs are sore now.


All right, which one of you snitched on me? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bob and weave Pookie, bob and weave . . .


Naw, she's outta town till tomorrow. I'll just hide. Knee's are too bad to be trying to zigzag. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy POOKIE, just did a quick freezer count and have no less than 16 Mallard breasts from Arkie wit yo name on 'em!!
> 
> 
> If you don't claim them by the time we come thru Albenny on the way to PCB, I'm going to pass 'em on . . .


I claim them in the name of the father, the son, and the holy gumbo.....


Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Man it's purty outside!!
> Gotta get busy, got help coming to get the lean-to built on the shop!


If you keep adding on to Casa de Keebs, you won't have any room for the horses!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you keep adding on to Casa de Keebs, you won't have any room for the horses!



Naaahhh, their places are secure............ I'm still wanting another building for "over-flow" stuff!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 26, 2011)

Good stick morning Mothers !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good stick morning Mothers !!!



moanin' Duke. 
Trying to get motivated to get moving but having a hard time. My rear end fits this recliner perfect!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' Duke.
> Trying to get motivated to get moving but having a hard time. My rear end fits this recliner perfect!


 
I've done all the motivatin I wanna do for one day. Maybe I'll fire up the pit later on for some heavy duty wadin in the creek..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've done all the motivatin I wanna do for one day. Maybe I'll fire up the pit later on for some heavy duty wadin in the creek..




you have homework to do buddy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> you have homework to do buddy!


 
Yeah, he'll be finishing that this evening for sure. I've just gotta be here. I'm not doing it for him..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, here goes beer # 1 . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, here goes beer # 1 . . .



It's not 5 yet but I don't want you to have to drink alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He musta bought her two right shoes..



Hey..... You makin fun of me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, here goes beer # 1 . . .



Waited kinda late didn't you? 
We keep our outside clock on "pool time" daylight savings. I thought it was 4 and it was only 3.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Waited kinda late didn't you?
> We keep our outside clock on "pool time" daylight savings. I thought it was 4 and it was only 3.




You my kinda womaaan.  Two bad we're both married . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You my kinda womaaan.  Two bad we're both married . .



Well...she does have two right feet!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

MizT is stealin' my Creek 

She's usin' some in a recipe


----------



## Otis (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Otis said:


>




You make me wanna rassle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...she does have two right feet!!



Hey, leave me alone. I can't help it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You my kinda womaaan.  Two bad we're both married . .



Told you I would love to meet your wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, leave me alone. I can't help it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, here goes beer # 1 . . .



poor ole Quack, started too early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor ole Quack, started too early.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Quackkkkkkk, where are you?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quackkkkkkk, where are you?



Maybe he's with Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Maybe he's with Hankus.




That rascal is totally MIA...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor ole Quack, started too early.


 
How's them two right feet doin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's them two right feet doin??




Hindering, I would spect...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Evenin'. My creek is up to the banks with Yuengling black & tan and Buffalo Trace tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2011)

Cliffnotes? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cliffnotes? Anyone? Anyone?


 
Which cliff you wantin to climb??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Who's Cliff?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cliffnotes? Anyone? Anyone?




Hey Snowy!    

Can I pet the peep in your avatar?   It's soooo cute!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who's Cliff?


 
Maybe that's the last fella to see a Bigfeets..


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowy!
> 
> Can I pet the peep in your avatar?   It's soooo cute!




What about me?










I mean the hey part.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, I'm likin this. All da' hawt babes is here, cept for Kricket and all the idji,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,doods are at Matty's havin to listen to Tatonka....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, I'm likin this. All da' hawt babes is here, cept for Kricket and all the idji,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,doods are at Matty's havin to listen to Tatonka....


And you didn't go??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And you didn't go??


 
Well, the wifey is workin and the boy has a ton of homework gettin ready for test this week so I couldn't go off and leave him here alone...

Something tells me Krickets view of the world may be a little different after a night in Tatonka's presence...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Last time I checked, I weren't a hawt babe, beard's a little too long to qualify for that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Last time I checked, I weren't a hawt babe, beard's a little too long to qualify for that.


 
We've had em' on here with beards and stache's before..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, DD hasn't been around for awhile, has he?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the wifey is workin and the boy has a ton of homework gettin ready for test this week so I couldn't go off and leave him here alone...
> 
> Something tells me Krickets view of the world may be a little different after a night in Tatonka's presence...


After meeting John a couple times myself, I am SURE you are right!



NCHillbilly said:


> Last time I checked, I weren't a hawt babe, beard's a little too long to qualify for that.


Hhhhmmm, c'mere, I have a little rouge we can try.............. and scissors riiiiight here................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cliffnotes? Anyone? Anyone?


Hey Snowbabe. Them cute little fellers make good dumplins. 


turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowy!
> 
> Can I pet the peep in your avatar?   It's soooo cute!


Refer to said dumplins.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Kabobs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, c'mere, I have a little rouge we can try.............. and scissors riiiiight here................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, c'mere, I have a little rouge we can try.............. and scissors riiiiight here................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubbette OWES me after having to listen to tile being cut all afternoon. Like fingernails on a chalkboard.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette OWES me after having to listen to tile being cut all afternoon. Like fingernails on a chalkboard.....


 
Which is worse, the sound of tile cutting or a nagging wife??

Oh, and go check out the jig the boy tied. He done real good. I like this holographic chenille I picked up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette OWES me after having to listen to tile being cut all afternoon. Like fingernails on a chalkboard.....



Dang son...yall could have built a new house in the time it took to renovate the old one.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette OWES me after having to listen to tile being cut all afternoon. Like fingernails on a chalkboard.....



Yeah well, I feel for ya. I got a Spring Cleaning bug that wouldn't go away.

Now the pain won't go away.  

I scrubbed and dusted, bent and stretched, mopped and degreased, washed and dried, folded and put up, lifted, pulled and tugged and now I can hardly sit from standing or stand from sitting.    

And to think... I WAS going to wash my car tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang son...yall could have built a new house in the time it took to renovate the old one.



Amen. 

Bubbette said she couldn't wait for us to see the house when they were done...

I forgot to ask her to send me the new address.     



Sometimes I wish we could move just to throw out all the junk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, I feel for ya. I got a Spring Cleaning bug that wouldn't go away.
> 
> Now the pain won't go away.
> 
> ...




 Dang...I'm wore out now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, I feel for ya. I got a Spring Cleaning bug that wouldn't go away.
> 
> Now the pain won't go away.
> 
> ...


 
You want your tootsies rubbed?? 

I don't wash my car until all of the pollen is done this time of year. What's the point.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want your tootsies rubbed??
> 
> .




Yes please if ya don't mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which is worse, the sound of tile cutting or a nagging wife??
> 
> Oh, and go check out the jig the boy tied. He done real good. I like this holographic chenille I picked up.


Holographic chenille rocks! Good stuff!
I really like the jigheads without collars when I wrap chennile. It doesn't bunch up and keeps the tapered look. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Dang son...yall could have built a new house in the time it took to renovate the old one.










turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, I feel for ya. I got a Spring Cleaning bug that wouldn't go away.
> 
> Now the pain won't go away.
> 
> ...



well, the best way to get rid of the soreness is work it out. You can come clean my house if it'll help.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...I'm wore out now!!!



Well don't be just yet because all I got to were the kitchen, laundry room, both bathrooms and that was it. I've still got three bedrooms, a living room and a den to clean.   

I know three folks that are gonna be helping. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want your tootsies rubbed??
> 
> I don't wash my car until all of the pollen is done this time of year. What's the point.





I sure do.   

But after walking in the woods for nearly 10 hours looking at our new lease today, I'm sure fishbait will be asleep long before I am and I'm too tired to drive to Leesburg for a foot massage.    

You're right, It's a silver car, it can wait.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the best way to get rid of the soreness is work it out. You can come clean my house if it'll help.



What's to clean, everything is brand new.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yes please if ya don't mind.


Ummmmm,,,,,,,,,,,let me think on that one...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What's to clean, everything is brand new.



I have 7 rooms of stuff spread into 3 rooms while they lay tile and hopefully put in the grout tomorrow. Then, everything has to be moved back. Thats where YOU come in!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have 7 rooms of stuff spread into 3 rooms while they lay tile and hopefully put in the grout tomorrow. Then, everything has to be moved back. Thats where YOU come in!



Sure, what time is the chauffer picking me up?  

Cause every part of my body hurts right now so tapping the turn signal with my pinky finger is totally out of the question, let alone pressing on a gas pedal.  

And I prefer my steaks to be a filet, medium please.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird would you stop just sitting there and say something already.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Laneybird would you stop just sitting there and say something already.



LB...you heard the lady....speak up.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Question... if I have about 15 or maybe a few more, large oaks in my yard and the pileated woodpeckers keep going to one tree but don't bother any of the others, does that mean that particular oak might have a problem?  

It's looking a little poor the last year or so but they're tearing it up. 

If so, how do I go about figuring out what might be wrong with it or what do to... shy of cutting it down?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> LB...you heard the lady....speak up.



Tank Yoo Betty.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Laneybird would you stop just sitting there and say something already.



Well I was thinking you were to tired to go back to the last page.


HEY!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Question... if I have about 15 or maybe a few more, large oaks in my yard and the pileated woodpeckers keep going to one tree but don't bother any of the others, does that mean that particular oak might have a problem?
> 
> It's looking a little poor the last year or so but they're tearing it up.
> 
> If so, how do I go about figuring out what might be wrong with it or what do to... shy of cutting it down?



Means it has bugs in it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Question... if I have about 15 or maybe a few more, large oaks in my yard and the pileated woodpeckers keep going to one tree but don't bother any of the others, does that mean that particular oak might have a problem?
> 
> It's looking a little poor the last year or so but they're tearing it up.
> 
> If so, how do I go about figuring out what might be wrong with it or what do to... shy of cutting it down?



Sounds like you might have some sort of critter infestation in that tree. If that is the case the woodpeckers will do their job. If it is not too severe they will take care of the problem. If it continues you might want to cut it down. I am not a tree expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Means it has bugs in it.



I figured. I gotta find out what kind of oak this is. It's the only one like it on the property. It's tall but a scrawny oak. I'll take some pics tomorrow. It's never given off acorns like the others, but then again, the others we have are getting into that "Southern Majestic" stage, they're beautiful.

This one is like the ugly duckling of the yard. 

I can tell you it's the only one in the yard that we can't get grass to grow under. The grass starts in a perfect circle around the width of the branches of the tree. For 13 years, we've limed it, planted, fertilized and nothing. Grass just keeps on dying.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sure, what time is the chauffer picking me up?
> 
> Cause every part of my body hurts right now so tapping the turn signal with my pinky finger is totally out of the question, let alone pressing on a gas pedal.
> 
> And I prefer my steaks to be a filet, medium please.


That's me honking the horn outside. Come on! 


turtlebug said:


> Laneybird would you stop just sitting there and say something already.



He's a slow reader. He'll  be here shortly.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like you might have some sort of critter infestation in that tree. If that is the case the woodpeckers will do their job. If it is not too severe they will take care of the problem. If it continues you might want to cut it down. I am not a tree expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.



Now that I think about it, it's lost quite a few limbs in the last year during storms and heavy winds. 

I'll have to go inspect more closely tomorrow but the poor thing looks bad lately. 

If it needs to come down, it'll come down. It's right in front of where we park the cars/trucks.  

But besides that, the danged woodpeckers are waking me up WAY TOO EARLY for it not to be deer season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Question... if I have about 15 or maybe a few more, large oaks in my yard and the pileated woodpeckers keep going to one tree but don't bother any of the others, does that mean that particular oak might have a problem?
> 
> It's looking a little poor the last year or so but they're tearing it up.
> 
> If so, how do I go about figuring out what might be wrong with it or what do to... shy of cutting it down?


Cut that sucker down. If it is infested with borers you don't want them getting in the other ones.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's me honking the horn outside. Come on!
> 
> 
> He's a slow reader. He'll  be here shortly.




That ain't even right!!!

Now, slow down alittle!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut that sucker down. If it is infested with borers you don't want them getting in the other ones.



Great, you're gonna have me waking the whole neighborhood up at 3am to the sound of a crazy woman weilding a chainsaw.     


I'd do it too. 

If I didn't feel like I'd just done the "Muddy Oh Poo-Poo" dance for 12 hours straight.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's me honking the horn outside. Come on!
> 
> 
> He's a slow reader. He'll  be here shortly.



Fishbait mowed me over trying to beat me to the door.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait mowed me over trying to beat me to the door.



Wait, that ain't fishbait coming toward me. 
Wrong house!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If I didn't feel like I'd just done the "Muddy Oh Poo-Poo" dance for 12 hours straight.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miss Keebs what you doin lurkin in the shadows?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Wait, that ain't fishbait coming toward me.
> Wrong house!!!



You done went to Bubba's house!    

Put that Tacoma in reverse and stomp on it Wobbert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> That ain't even right!!!
> 
> Now, slow down alittle!



Wha'd i say?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Wha'd i say?




He's a slow reader. He'll be here shortly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You done went to Bubba's house!
> 
> Put that Tacoma in reverse and stomp on it Wobbert!


 
Who's Bubba?? Does he have more than one car on blocks in his yard and a car tire wishing well in his front yard??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> He's a slow reader. He'll be here shortly.


 
Does that mean you're slow and short??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Bubba?? Does he have more than one car on blocks in his yard and a car tire wishing well in his front yard??



Whoa...he must have pulled up to my house by mistake.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you're slow and short??




and skinny.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which cliff you wantin to climb??


Or jump off? 

Almost got the goat pen done 


NCHillbilly said:


> Who's Cliff?


Not me 


turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowy!
> Can I pet the peep in your avatar?   It's soooo cute!


Hey BugsyMama!  Sure can  Heckfire, I gots 100 or so due to hatch Wednesday  


Keebs said:


>


Hey Sista  


Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Snowbabe. Them cute little fellers make good dumplins.
> 
> Refer to said dumplins.


Yup, they do... unless I sell some eventually... they'll make some yummy soup, dumplins, stock...  


turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, I feel for ya. I got a Spring Cleaning bug that wouldn't go away.
> 
> Now the pain won't go away.
> 
> ...


Oh! Come clean my house  Its a mess  Can't find the floor


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heckfire, I gots 100 or so due to hatch Wednesday


 
Future hackle stock...


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait mowed me over trying to beat me to the door.



Did he have this with him?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey snowmamma...how ya been?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Bubba?? Does he have more than one car on blocks in his yard and a car tire wishing well in his front yard??



Actually, the nicest neighbor we have literally has a junkyard of vehicles.  I run interference at least twice a month from folks stopping wanting to know if he might sell any of em.  

I'm waiting on Antique Archaeology to show up on my doorstep anyday now.   


Wobbert-Woo!  I apologize, I meant Tundra.  
Pweeze forgive me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Did he have this with him?


 
All I can see in that pick are those gawd aweful ugly yaller britches..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> He's a slow reader. He'll be here shortly.


Ohhh...... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Bubba?? Does he have more than one car on blocks in his yard and a car tire wishing well in his front yard??


Bubba's kinda hawt. Haven't seen a perfect mullet haircut in a long time. 
Throwing rocks at my truck is not a good way to start a friendship, though. 


Laneybird said:


> and skinny.


skinny's good.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey BugsyMama!  Sure can  Heckfire, I gots 100 or so due to hatch Wednesday
> 
> Oh! Come clean my house  Its a mess  Can't find the floor



Ooh, I'll come clean your house iffin I can play wif da babies.  

And Aimee and Ian too.  





Laneybird said:


> Did he have this with him?




Heckfire no. He can't run with that boat anchor.     

It's gonna take him AND Wobbert-Woo!  just to get it up in a stand.    

Probably be better off just to belly crawl to the hogs.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I can see in that pick are those gawd aweful ugly yaller britches..




Don't let Quack hear you say that!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3...skinny's good unless your being taken to the cleaners for term life ins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Don't let Quack hear you say that!


 I ain't skeered of Quack unless he gets twista mat out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered of Quack unless he gets twista mat out



His cheekun mask is a little creepy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> rhbama3...skinny's good unless your being taken to the cleaners for term life ins.



feel free to call me Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Future hackle stock...


Oh yes... we're building a hackle chicken pen    



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey snowmamma...how ya been?


Hey Neil!  GREAT!!! Yall will hafta come up and see the farm when yall get a chance  I bet Sam would love to see the baby goats!!


turtlebug said:


> Ooh, I'll come clean your house iffin I can play wif da babies.
> 
> And Aimee and Ian too.


DONE!!!!! have your people call my people and we'll schedule it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> feel free to call me Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.


 
His favorite is Possum Rob..


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> feel free to call me Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.




OK... Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes... we're building a hackle chicken pen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All I can see in that pick are those gawd aweful ugly yaller britches..






turtlebug said:


> Ooh, I'll come clean your house iffin I can play wif da babies.
> 
> And Aimee and Ian too.


Aimee is a sweetheart!!...............I'll let you play with............Nevermind there is just not anyway that will come out right!!


Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His favorite is Possum Rob..




Don't you have some tornados to track, or something?


J/K...J/K


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil!  GREAT!!! Yall will hafta come up and see the farm when yall get a chance  I bet Sam would love to see the baby goats!!
> 
> :



I know he would... Sam loves all kinds of critters.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Aimee is a sweetheart!!...............I'll let you play with............Nevermind there is just not anyway that will come out right!!
> 
> 
> Good evening Folks!!



  :rofl

Evenin Mitch!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes... we're building a hackle chicken pen



Got any domineckers?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes... we're building a hackle chicken pen
> 
> 
> Hey Neil!  GREAT!!! Yall will hafta come up and see the farm when yall get a chance  I bet Sam would love to see the baby goats!!
> ...


Have you fried any of those chicks whole? I bet they are good! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> His favorite is Possum Rob..


have a life and death struggle with a possum ONE time and nobody ever lets you forget. 


Laneybird said:


> OK... Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.


Well, maybe it's easier to type rhbama3.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Aimee is a sweetheart!!...............I'll let you play with............Nevermind there is just not anyway that will come out right!!
> 
> 
> Good evening Folks!!



Howdy Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> :rofl
> 
> Evenin Mitch!


Hey Snowy!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Mitch


Whasup Neil!!


Anybody make it to W.A.R. today??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Don't you have some tornados to track, or something?
> 
> 
> J/K...J/K


 
Well, Monday is starting to look promising..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> feel free to call me Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.



Nobody calls you Wobbert-Woo!  but me mister.    

He can call you "Punkin Pants".


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, Monday is starting to look promising..



I'm leaving thursday night for 3 days and nights of fishing in Bama.
knowing my luck,  severe t'storms start thursday and will stay thru Sunday afternoon. Go ahead and add some 30mph winds for good measure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody calls you Wobbert-Woo!  but me mister.
> 
> He can call you "Punkin Pants".


Ummm......no. 
Night Babes and Bro's! I gotta call it a night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody calls you Wobbert-Woo!  but me mister.
> 
> He can call you "Punkin Pants".


 
Do NOT google "punkin pants"....
Just sayin..


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody calls you Wobbert-Woo!  but me mister.
> 
> He can call you "Punkin Pants".




NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NONO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,N,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,N,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NONO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NONO,NO,NO


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm leaving thursday night for 3 days and nights of fishing in Bama.
> knowing my luck, severe t'storms start thursday and will stay thru Sunday afternoon. Go ahead and add some 30mph winds for good measure.


 
You do have that effect on the weather.



rhbama3 said:


> Ummm......no.
> Night Babes and Bro's! I gotta call it a night.


 
Night Rob.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> have a life and death struggle with a possum ONE time and nobody ever lets you forget.


 That's what are good friends for!!............BTW......... With all the work going on in the house, I think you have neglected that Koi pond long enough, and it needs cleaning out!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He can call you "Punkin Pants".
> :



I don't even want to know.......well maybe just a little clue.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody make it to W.A.R. today??



I was seriously considering it, but it's a five-hour drive from here, and it looked like there was just two or three people going there....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am going to watch a little TV and crash. Yall behave.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

Bout there myself.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ummm......no.
> Night Babes and Bro's! I gotta call it a night.



G'night most wonderfulest Wobbert-Woo! 

Sleep tight, 
don't let the bedbugs bite.
Sweet Dreams
Mary had a Little Lamb
The cow jumped over the moon
the dish ran away with the spoon
I'll huff and I'll puff til I blow your house down
And the frog turned into a prince
All the king's horses and all the king's men
couldn't put Humpty together again 
Ooompa Loooompa Doopity Doo
Over the hills and through the woods 
And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am going to watch a little TV and crash. Yall behave.





Laneybird said:


> Bout there myself.



Me too 

Night yall.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was seriously considering it, but it's a five-hour drive from here, and it looked like there was just two or three people going there....


I considered it as well!!...........I got home from work about 1:00 this afternoon, and had all intentions of going for the day............Got set down in the recliner, it wrapped it's arms around me, and gently closed my eyelids!!...........Well I think you can guess the rest of the story!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> Night yall.


 
Night Bugsalicious..


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> Night yall.



Night there my south Ga. female friend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Got any domineckers?


 Barred Rocks! Similar pattern, just different body type and comb! 



rhbama3 said:


> Have you fried any of those chicks whole? I bet they are good!


Not yet  But chicken nuggest are always good 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Whasup Neil!!
> 
> ...


Nope.. can't says we did.. too busy!


rhbama3 said:


> Ummm......no.
> Night Babes and Bro's! I gotta call it a night.


Night Wingman!


Sterlo58 said:


> I am going to watch a little TV and crash. Yall behave.


Night Neil!



Laneybird said:


> Bout there myself.


Night LB 


turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> Night yall.


Night BugsyMama! 

Think its past my bed time! Night Yall!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am going to watch a little TV and crash. Yall behave.





turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> Night yall.





Laneybird said:


> Bout there myself.



Night, y'all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Think its past my bed time! Night Yall!


 Night Hackle Sista..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Barred Rocks! Similar pattern, just different body type and comb!



'Long as they produce big brown eggs and grizzly hackles....

'Night, Snowy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I considered it as well!!...........I got home from work about 1:00 this afternoon, and had all intentions of going for the day............Got set down in the recliner, it wrapped it's arms around me, and gently closed my eyelids!!...........Well I think you can guess the rest of the story!!



Story of my life lately...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am going to watch a little TV and crash. Yall behave.





Laneybird said:


> Bout there myself.





turtlebug said:


> Me too
> 
> Night yall.





SnowHunter said:


> Night Wingman!
> Night Neil!
> 
> 
> ...


Good night Ya'll!!..........Any body still left standing??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still around, I think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Ya'll!!..........Any body still left standing??


 
Sitting, but fading fast.

Night fella's...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

Night, Hugh. wusses.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Story of my life lately...


I rarely get the opportunity for that to happen on a day off!!.........It was well appreciated!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sitting, but fading fast.
> 
> Night fella's...


Sitting is better than passed out on the floor!!...........Makes all the difference in how you feel in the morning!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, looks like everybody went nighty-night, I guess I'll go watch some TV. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, looks like everybody went nighty-night, I guess I'll go watch some TV. See y'all tomorrow.


Yep!!..........Bunch of panty waist's!!.........Boredom will soon overtake me!!........Good night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2011)

Niters all.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Otis (Feb 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Otis said:


>



get a room


----------



## Otis (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> get a room


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 27, 2011)

Otis said:


>



Happy ending for Otis


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 27, 2011)

Ever see that movie, Hangover?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Too early for popcorn. 

Somebody go make me some muffins.    


Mornin Keebalicious.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ever see that movie, Hangover?



I take it ya'll had fun...


Mornin' creek waders


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ever see that movie, Hangover?



That one was a classic. 



turtlebug said:


> Too early for popcorn.
> 
> Somebody go make me some muffins.
> 
> Mornin Keebalicious.



Just had cheese grits and toast. Sorry...no nanner muffins.
I liked that avatar you had....what happened to it ?   Mornin Bugbabe. 

Mornin miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ever see that movie, Hangover?


No, but I seem to recall having one a time or maybe 2.........


turtlebug said:


> Too early for popcorn.
> 
> Somebody go make me some muffins.
> 
> ...


I could go for a western omelet myself!
Morning Tbugsysista!



Jranger said:


> I take it ya'll had fun...
> 
> 
> Mornin' creek waders


Mernin!



Sterlo58 said:


> That one was a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin' Neil!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I gotta go get ready for a pilgrimage to the local Wally World. 

The only good thing about it is that it is one of the few Wal Mart stores left that actually has a good sporting goods department with guns and everything.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well, I gotta go get ready for a pilgrimage to the local Wally World.
> 
> The only good thing about it is that it is one of the few Wal Mart stores left that actually has a good sporting goods department with guns and everything.


That makes it almost worth going!   Have fun!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin Keebs


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

How goes it folks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin' gang!
cup of coffee and then time to hide all the evidence before Bubbette gets home this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How goes it folks?


Hiya Tiiimmmaaayyyy!!



rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' gang!
> cup of coffee and then time to hide all the evidence before Bubbette gets home this evening.


 from which?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' gang!
> cup of coffee and then time to hide all the evidence before Bubbette gets home this evening.



need help???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin' Folks!!! 

Lawd I'm WARed out


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Tiiimmmaaayyyy!!
> 
> 
> from which?



mornin' Darlin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Tiiimmmaaayyyy!!
> 
> 
> from which?


ain't saying nuffin' else. Buncha snitches.....


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> need help???



Nah, it would be too costly to your man-card.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!
> 
> Lawd I'm WARed out


 funny



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin' Darlin!!!


Glad to see ya back 'round these parts!



rhbama3 said:


> ain't saying nuffin' else. Buncha snitches.....
> 
> 
> Nah, it would be too costly to your man-card.


Hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!
> 
> Lawd I'm WARed out



I hate i couldn't go. We've had this house stuff going SO long. This weekend was the first one with all the women gone, so they could rip up the girls bathrooms without causing my daughters to have mental collapses.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin' erebody!  Who has the coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate i couldn't go. We've had this house stuff going SO long. This weekend was the first one with all the women gone, so they could rip up the girls bathrooms without causing my daughters to have mental collapses.




Sorry to say (no offense to anyone there,as I enjoyed the company), but it was nothing more than a mere 'skirmish'. Maybe a little rock throwing, not even a molotov cocktail or two....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ever see that movie, Hangover?


Typical, tease & run, tease & run........... what? No pics?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' erebody!  Who has the coffee?


Mornin Tagsista!!  Pull up your chair, I got da coffee!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to say (no offense to anyone there,as I enjoyed the company), but it was nothing more than a mere 'skirmish'. Maybe a little rock throwing, not even a molotov cocktail or two....



I go to EAT. Between Mitch, Charlie, BBQBOSS, Bluesbrother, and all the rest of the master chefs, you ain't gonna go away hungry!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Tagsista!!  Pull up your chair, I got da coffee!



mmmm..... little half and half .... oh yeah, that's 'mo betta!  

Thinking this might be a good day to get outside and see how much junk I can load up on Mitch's trailer to take to the dump!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> mmmm..... little half and half .... oh yeah, that's 'mo betta!
> 
> Thinking this might be a good day to get outside and see how much junk I can load up on Mitch's trailer to take to the dump!



I'll be helping pull up 2 posts that weren't "squared up" right yesterday & hopefully get the lean to most of the way done today!  Thank heavens for the rain, running the post hole digger isn't too hard right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I go to EAT. Between Mitch, Charlie, BBQBOSS, Bluesbrother, and all the rest of the master chefs, you ain't gonna go away hungry!



Yep....thank the good Lord Bluesbrother was there 

Although, I did find out how Mike the land owner lost his eyesight. Come to find out, it was the result of an auto accident in my neck of the woods in Louisiana in 1982. The first Hospital they took him to was in my neighborhood. Interesting story....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' erebody!  Who has the coffee?




Mornin Ms Tag.....I was thinking about y'all yesterday while at WAR. I had my Maggie out there retrieving sticks from the pond for me. She did purty dang good, considering I hadn't done that with her in a couple of years


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey....y'all don't all runoff at once


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms Tag.....I was thinking about y'all yesterday while at WAR. I had my Maggie out there retrieving sticks from the pond for me. She did purty dang good, considering I hadn't done that with her in a couple of years



Hey Jeff!  Wish we could have been there.  Mitch didn't get home from work until almost 2:00.  Tucker had a blast retrieving out of that pond last year.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....y'all don't all runoff at once


Sowwy, had to put breakfast on & then I went & lurked in the PF......... what was I thinking!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, was fixin muffins and looked outside at my bird/skwirel sanctuary and have two newcomers. 

What bird is about the size of a brown thrasher but is so black he shines different shades of blue, purlple, red tints but has WHITE eyes?  

Freaky lookin bird lemme tell ya.  


My white eared tree rat is back. He's so cute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Jeff!  Wish we could have been there.  Mitch didn't get home from work until almost 2:00.  Tucker had a blast retrieving out of that pond last year.



Yeah..she did fine with the retrieving, but she didn't want to get out of the water to bring it back to dry land for me



Keebs said:


> Sowwy, had to put breakfast on & then I went & lurked in the PF......... what was I thinking!



I'll lurk in there, but it never fails to get me to ask myself the same question


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, was fixin muffins and looked outside at my bird/skwirel sanctuary and have two newcomers.
> 
> What bird is about the size of a brown thrasher but is so black he shines different shades of blue, purlple, red tints but has WHITE eyes?
> 
> ...




A White-Eyed Multi Shaded Freaky Lookin Black Bird


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, was fixin muffins and looked outside at my bird/skwirel sanctuary and have two newcomers.
> 
> What bird is about the size of a brown thrasher but is so black he shines different shades of blue, purlple, red tints but has WHITE eyes?
> 
> ...


I was gonna say a Raven until you said white eyes............ I dunno!



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah..she did fine with the retrieving, but she didn't want to get out of the water to bring it back to dry land for me
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lurk in there, but it never fails to get me to ask myself the same question


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2011)

I just back from War... what a hoot.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!



Mornin' chickyshmoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I just back from War... what a hoot.....



Straggler


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin Snowy and Tag. 



Jeff C. said:


> A White-Eyed Multi Shaded Freaky Lookin Black Bird



Okay Smart-EEEE pants.  :rolf: :rolf:  

Is it just a blackbird? Never seen one, let alone two with white eyes. 

Then again, I ain't never been much of a bird watcher til I started feedin em.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2011)

...Yea...Different kinda war though...


who won the knife...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!


Mornin SnowchickMama!



Bitteroot said:


> I just back from War... what a hoot.....


Just a "hoot" or a "hooty-hoot"??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> ...Yea...Different kinda war though...
> 
> 
> who won the knife...


Over the Hill Trucker


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Over the Hill Trucker



Who  drew the ballot and handed it out? 

sounds rigged to me...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I just back from War... what a hoot.....


Mornin Gerg~ 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' chickyshmoo


Mornin JeffieShmoo  


turtlebug said:


> Mornin Snowy and Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornun BugsyMama!!! 


Keebs said:


> Mornin SnowchickMama!
> 
> 
> Just a "hoot" or a "hooty-hoot"??


Mornin Keebs  Oh.. we now are proud parents of the one and only Buff Orp  She's got some funky eyes, but she's so sweet


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sowwy, had to put breakfast on & then I went & lurked in the PF......... what was I thinking!



Yeah ... when it's slow here I tend to slip off to the dog training/retriever sites and get hung up over there.  



turtlebug said:


> Okay, was fixin muffins and looked outside at my bird/skwirel sanctuary and have two newcomers.
> 
> What bird is about the size of a brown thrasher but is so black he shines different shades of blue, purlple, red tints but has WHITE eyes?
> 
> ...



Hey Bugsy!  Look anything like THIS?  




Bitteroot said:


> I just back from War... what a hoot.....



Morning Bitter!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Who  drew the ballot and handed it out?
> 
> sounds rigged to me...


dang you're nosey!!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Keebs  Oh.. we now are proud parents of the one and only Buff Orp  She's got some funky eyes, but she's so sweet


KEWL!! got pics yet?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 27, 2011)

Mernin all.   Man, I didn't know Bugsy could be so mean, in a dream!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mernin all.   Man, I didn't know Bugsy could be so mean, in a dream!


Say what???????????


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah ... when it's slow here I tend to slip off to the dog training/retriever sites and get hung up over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin TagSista!!!



Keebs said:


> dang you're nosey!!
> 
> 
> KEWL!! got pics yet?


All I gots are pics of the kids and the baby bunnies... did I post those here yet? 



Laneybird said:


> Mernin all.   Man, I didn't know Bugsy could be so mean, in a dream!


Mornin LB!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Say what???????????




I know, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Who  drew the ballot and handed it out?
> 
> sounds rigged to me...




At least we had good odds...there were 10 of us

We all put our name in a hat and Mike the land owner drew.

Eddie deserved it, considering he was the only one to spend the night there


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin TagSista!!!
> 
> All I gots are pics of the kids and the baby bunnies... did I post those here yet?
> 
> ...


Not sure about here, but I saw them on FB........... the wabbits were cute, but the kids even cuter!!



Laneybird said:


> I know, right?


she's gonna git you!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs, if I could fix her light bulb, when I see she's in here, I'd just...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mernin all.   Man, I didn't know Bugsy could be so mean, in a dream!


I wonder if it was anything like the dream I had about Sparky & me hog hunting in a pasture at my folks' place!  I called him up to see if he even hog hunted!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs, if I could fix her light bulb, when I see she's in here, I'd just...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not sure about here, but I saw them on FB........... the wabbits were cute, but the kids even cuter!!
> 
> 
> she's gonna git you!



Ok well I'll post em here.. I can't get over how the kids love em so much   It was a fight for who's lap they rode in on the way home  Gonna try and get more pictures today, battery is chargin... pickin up a 6mo Jersey heifer this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Aaawww, precious!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, precious!!




x's 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok well I'll post em here.. I can't get over how the kids love em so much   It was a fight for who's lap they rode in on the way home  Gonna try and get more pictures today, battery is chargin... pickin up a 6mo Jersey heifer this afternoon
> View attachment 588359
> 
> View attachment 588360




Cute little Bunnies....don't tell Ian I said that


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Bugsy!  Look anything like THIS?



That's IT!    Awesome birds. Beautiful, like a Blue Indigo snake. I got two males coming to the yard.  









Thanks so much Tagsis!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That's IT!    Awesome birds. Beautiful, like a Blue Indigo snake. I got two males coming to the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A White-Eyed Multi Shaded Freaky Lookin Black Bird
__________________
Seeeee...I was right!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats one freaky lookin bird with them white eyes 

Alright, time to get busy, yall enjoy~


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Seeeee...I was right!!!






SnowHunter said:


> Thats one freaky lookin bird with them white eyes
> 
> Alright, time to get busy, yall enjoy~


 me too here shortly!  Later sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> me too here shortly!  Later sista!







Yeah...I have got to get outside and do sumpin....I don't know where to start


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I have got to get outside and do sumpin....I don't know where to start


 sharpen mower blades??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sharpen mower blades??




That's on the list....got anymore


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's on the list....got anymore


come help me??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs, if I could fix her light bulb, when I see she's in here, I'd just...



Hey hey hey 

What'd I do?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> come help me??



That's on MY list of things to do... hopefully veddy veddy soon.   

And I will come with much yarn in hand.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Punkin Pants is here.      


Morning Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mernin all.   Man, I didn't know Bugsy could be so mean, in a dream!



Did she shoot you in the booty with an arrow, then you get chased by rednecks with pistols, hung by your back legs while pictures were taken, and then got thrown in a ravine? 
I hate it when that happens........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> What'd I do?


evidently you were mean to him in a dream................



turtlebug said:


> That's on MY list of things to do... hopefully veddy veddy soon.
> 
> And I will come with much yarn in hand.



ok, gotta get changed & try to work out the kinks & go at it again, lean-to ain't gonna build itself............ why I don't know, but it just won't!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> come help me??




If you weren't so far away I would...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Punkin Pants is here.
> 
> 
> Morning Wobbert-Woo!



mornin', good lookin'! 
Just finished cleaning up the living room. About to take a shower and go grocery shopping cause we are out of all the essentials.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mornin yall 

Hope everyone is enjoying this fine weather!

We got the garden all cleaned out yesterday and tilled it all.  Now we're just having some homemade biscuits and cane syrup and gotta go build a fence to keep the rabbits out.  Yall have a good one


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Just cut a part of the lawn, needed that spring time, cut onion/grass aroma fix. Hawngry now 

Lawd...I don't think I'm ready for grass cuttin just yet I can't remember the last time I cut grass in February

It's gonna get expensive cutting grass around here at these gas prices 

Gonna grab a sammich, then go cut boneboy and me a track/course for da motobike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2011)

Headed out to go see the new baby!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed out to go see the new baby!!


 
Have fun Uncle Creepy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mornin', good lookin'!
> Just finished cleaning up the living room. About to take a shower and go grocery shopping cause we are out of all the essentials.


 
Me and the boy stopped by Wally World for some essentials. More jighead hooks (he wants to tie up a supply of jigs) and some colors for the jig heads. Sally Hanson is our new friend..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr, still waiting on da "freak" to get ready . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, still waiting on da "freak" to get ready . . .


 
She can't get the shoes matched up with the socks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She can't get the shoes matched up with the socks?





Trying to match her bra with her shirt...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just cut a part of the lawn, needed that spring time, cut onion/grass aroma fix. Hawngry now
> 
> Lawd...I don't think I'm ready for grass cuttin just yet I can't remember the last time I cut grass in February
> 
> ...


  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed out to go see the new baby!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have fun Uncle Creepy..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, still waiting on da "freak" to get ready . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She can't get the shoes matched up with the socks?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to match her bra with her shirt...


How many times do I have to tell you...this post is USELESS without pics!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to match her bra with her shirt...


 Tell her just to wear contrasting colors with the bra on the outside of the shirt..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and the boy stopped by Wally World for some essentials. More jighead hooks (he wants to tie up a supply of jigs) and some colors for the jig heads. Sally Hanson is our new friend..



PM me your address. You got the stuff for flies, but let me send you some stuff for Colin to make jigs. I normally use 1/16 and 1/32 oz. but i can make any size.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her just to wear contrasting colors with the bra on the outside of the shirt..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> PM me your address. You got the stuff for flies, but let me send you some stuff for Colin to make jigs. I normally use 1/16 and 1/32 oz. but i can make any size.


 
Done, address it to the boy. He'll like that..


Jeff C. said:


>


 
WHAAAAAT?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Bama Style (informative) post 

Got most of the grass cut in my yard (80%), ran low on gas, wasn't going to get more today. Managed to eat, breathe, fill my eyes, and wear all the dirt, pollen, grass, and leaf debris that I could stand for one day.

Between Jared and I, we picked up 4-5 wheel barrels of sticks, limbs, and twigs, adding to the bon-fire pile. That put a decent size dent in the stick picking-up dept, maybe 30-40%. Did I mention that bending over and picking up sticks is great therapy for my knee and lower back 

Got heart-burn from tasting all the wild onions while cutting

Cut a small beginner course/track in da pasture for bonehea...boy.... and me. 2 small jumps and 2 hairpins, relatively short track, but we can expand after we get more experience and heal.

Got the grill set up for a Brokeback cheekun, slap yo momma style!!!


Oh yeah, Spring is in the air y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama Style (informative) post
> 
> Got most of the grass cut in my yard (80%), ran low on gas, wasn't going to get more today. Managed to eat, breathe, fill my eyes, and wear all the dirt, pollen, grass, and leaf debris that I could stand for one day.
> 
> ...


 
Whew, I'm tired now..

Warmin up the George Foreman grill for some frozen burger patties..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew, I'm tired now..
> 
> Warmin up the George Foreman grill for some frozen burger patties..



First thing I've done around here to amount to anything lately. I saw a lot of stuff to add to my already lengthy list for this spring early summer....not to mention fishing 

Looks like we got some weather on the outskirts....I'd better go check your thread!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (Feb 27, 2011)

Evening waders...
Long day of ball practice for me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

We.........ran.......out........of.....tile. 
My bathroom is out of commision till further notice. 
Anyway, got some jigs tied, rods and reels spooled, tackle boxes ready to go, and a little care package put together for a bro. 
Ill get the boat batteries charging tomorrow and give it a once over. My Brother in law was able to get off next Friday as well, so as soon as the schedule is done, im outta here! Thursday night can't get here soon enough!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We.........ran.......out........of.....tile.
> My bathroom is out of commision till further notice.
> Anyway, got some jigs tied, rods and reels spooled, tackle boxes ready to go, and a little care package put together for a bro.
> Ill get the boat batteries charging tomorrow and give it a once over. My Brother in law was able to get off next Friday as well, so as soon as the schedule is done, im outta here! Thursday night can't get here soon enough!




Great, there goes my parking space.     

Sorry Punkin.... errrr my Wobbert-Woo!  

Hope you have a great time, you certainly deserve it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We.........ran.......out........of.....tile.
> My bathroom is out of commision till further notice.
> Anyway, got some jigs tied, rods and reels spooled, tackle boxes ready to go, and a little care package put together for a bro.
> Ill get the boat batteries charging tomorrow and give it a once over. My Brother in law was able to get off next Friday as well, so as soon as the schedule is done, im outta here! Thursday night can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 I could listen to that all day!!!





Jranger said:


> Evening waders...
> Long day of ball practice for me...



Evenin' Jranger 



rhbama3 said:


> We.........ran.......out........of.....tile.
> My bathroom is out of commision till further notice.
> Anyway, got some jigs tied, rods and reels spooled, tackle boxes ready to go, and a little care package put together for a bro.
> Ill get the boat batteries charging tomorrow and give it a once over. My Brother in law was able to get off next Friday as well, so as soon as the schedule is done, im outta here! Thursday night can't get here soon enough!




I hope you 'Tear em up'....



turtlebug said:


> Great, there goes my parking space.
> 
> Sorry Punkin.... errrr my Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Hope you have a great time, you certainly deserve it!




Hey there Ms Piggy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I could listen to that all day!!!


 
It's the theme song for Matty's Chili...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the theme song for Matty's Chili...







That's some gooood stuff though!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's some gooood stuff though!!!


 
Roger that Chief..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Yanno, this is GON, Georgia Outdoor News. It just cracks me up how folks will let someone from Floriduh get them so worked up over something that has nothing to do with Floriduh.    

Good grief would they just go ahead and banded that .270 shooting guy already.  

And for the record, I'm against baiting deer and against an extended season. Also, if you want a longer bow season, put your danged rifle down and go bow only all season.  




I feel better.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Ms Piggy....




  

That's MISS MICRO PIGGY to you Mister!     :rolf:  



Whew! I got a little pepper happy on the burgers tonight.  I'm sooo gonna pay for that.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey there miss micro piggie booty shootin with a bad case of heartburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That's MISS MICRO PIGGY to you Mister!     :rolf:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! I got a little pepper happy on the burgers tonight.  I'm sooo gonna pay for that.



Would it be okay if i get you a micro-pig with a bullet hole in his head? That should stunt his growth a little bit.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Would it be okay if i get you a micro-pig with a bullet hole in his head? That should stunt his growth a little bit.



You could get him mounted and he won't require feeding, housebreaking etc. The perfect pet pig.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey there miss micro piggie booty shootin with a bad case of heartburn.



You have no idea.  

Time to get the apple cider vinegar out.  





rhbama3 said:


> Would it be okay if i get you a micro-pig with a bullet hole in his head? That should stunt his growth a little bit.




No! 

Cute piggy nose must be cold and wet, no bullet holes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You could get him mounted and he won't require feeding, housebreaking etc. The perfect pet pig.



Well, there are 18 pellets in a 3.5inch 12ga. shell. Thats 18 chances to make Bugsy-boo a very happy pig owner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Time to get the apple cider vinegar out.
> 
> ...


well, durn......
Taking Allie to the IHOP for supper. All this talk of pigs has me wanting bacon and sausage.  BBL!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, durn......
> Taking Allie to the IHOP for supper. All this talk of pigs has me wanting bacon and sausage.  BBL!



Tell Allikins I said HI and that the fish in the pond in your backyard are called KOI not coy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Allikins I said HI and that the fish in the pond in your backyard are called KOI not coy.



Maybe they are shy.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Maybe they are shy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell Allikins I said HI and that the fish in the pond in your backyard are called KOI not coy.


 
Nishikigoi to be exact......

No matter what you call em'. They're still a carp..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nishikigoi to be exact......
> 
> No matter what you call em'. They're still a carp..



The last time I was at Wobbert-Woo's!  house, I was meandering around the Koi pond and I swore I saw one whisper to the other "Look, another victim" while the third one motioned for me to come on in... the water's fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The last time I was at Wobbert-Woo's!  house, I was meandering around the Koi pond and I swore I saw one whisper to the other "Look, another victim" while the third one motioned for me to come on in... the water's fine.


 
Them's some sneaky little toe suckers......that's for sure..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yanno, this is GON, Georgia Outdoor News. It just cracks me up how folks will let someone from Floriduh get them so worked up over something that has nothing to do with Floriduh.
> 
> Good grief would they just go ahead and banded that .270 shooting guy already.
> 
> ...



Ummmm....don't hold anything back Thwack, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ummmm....don't hold anything back Thwack, tell us how you really feel.


 
She's busy dippin her toes in the Coy ponds.....shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's busy dippin her toes in the Coy ponds.....shhhhhhhhhhh



thought they were just carp


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ummmm....don't hold anything back Thwack, tell us how you really feel.



You know me, It's just hard to hold anything back.   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's busy dippin her toes in the Coy ponds.....shhhhhhhhhhh



No, unfortunately I'm sitting here calling myself an IDIOT for all the pepper I put on those hamburgers.  

I think I scorched my esophagus.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You know me, It's just hard to hold anything back.



Yep, and that is what I likes about ya......your gonna let someone know where they stand as far as your concerned.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yep, and that is what I likes about ya......your gonna let someone know where they stand as far as your concerned.



You're always in good standing.    


Well, it's about that time. Shower and bed. Maybe actually watch a movie with Fishbait tonight. 

Yall have a good night.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You're always in good standing.
> 
> 
> Well, it's about that time. Shower and bed. Maybe actually watch a movie with Fishbait tonight.
> ...



Nite nite Thwack.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Nite Tbugsysista!!
Oy, bright sun + tank top = yeah, Izz red


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nite Tbugsysista!!
> Oy, bright sun + tank top = yeah, Izz red



yeah....I wore a hat and sunglasses but the bottom of my face is bright red.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nite Tbugsysista!!
> Oy, bright sun + tank top = yeah, Izz red



I gots me a red neck this past weekend workin out in the yard........kinda stingin right now


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

evening, folks!
Well, the Bama clan is all headed home from various parts of the country now and should be home by 11pm. Allie and i ended up at a chinese joint after seeing the line waiting at IHOP.
Anyway, there is light at the end of the tunnel as far as the house. Just hope it's not a train....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> yeah....I wore a hat and sunglasses but the bottom of my face is bright red.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I gots me a red neck this past weekend workin out in the yard........kinda stingin right now



yep, my shoulders are kinda "tingly" fixin to hit the shower & get some aloe going!!  bbl


----------



## whitworth (Feb 27, 2011)

*Nice Escape for two minutes*

But gas went up a dime in a day; corn is up some 12% in two, how much gas does it take to get to that place; and how much are the beers at that bar ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

whitworth said:


> But gas went up a dime in a day; corn is up some 12% in two, how much gas does it take to get to that place; and how much are the beers at that bar ?



welcome to the zoo thread, Whitworth! 
I expect gas to be $4 a gallon by next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome to the zoo thread, Whitworth!
> I expect gas to be $4 a gallon by next weekend.


 
Ramping prices up for all the spring breakers, then they'll dip a little bit before going back up for the summer vacationers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ramping prices up for all the spring breakers, then they'll dip a little bit before going back up for the summer vacationers.



I dont know, bro. The de-valuing of the dollar makes me think we're in deep trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ramping prices up for all the spring breakers, then they'll dip a little bit before going back up for the summer vacationers.





rhbama3 said:


> I dont know, bro. The de-valuing of the dollar makes me think we're in deep trouble.


 ya'll make it sound like this is the PF!!


j/k'ing!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont know, bro. The de-valuing of the dollar makes me think we're in deep trouble.



agreed there, Wingman. 

We can't handle another $4/gal.. though we shelled out $3.67/gal for diesel today  Thankfully, we aint got much more runnin around to do... cuz it'll be back to absolute necessity trips only before too long!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> agreed there, Wingman.
> 
> We can't handle another $4/gal.. though we shelled out $3.67/gal for diesel today  Thankfully, we aint got much more runnin around to do... cuz it'll be back to absolute necessity trips only before too long!



It definitely hurts getting the gas bill at the end of the month.
Well, i need to clean up the house in the next 5 minutes before Bubbette gets home. Maybe she won't look under the bed!


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2011)

whata day...spray painting (er, not spray paint...but painting with a sprayer?) the ceiling is not fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont know, bro. The de-valuing of the dollar makes me think we're in deep trouble.


 
It ramps up at key travel dates every year. The ppg has been incrementally increasing over the last 15 years. 

If all non-essential personnel (non-medical and emergency workers) would to a sit out and not show up for work a couple days in a row (coordinated with not leaving the house) the gooberment would get the message. They can't fire all of us. Heck, nobody can fire me now...

BTW, that's a pretty crappie avatar...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2011)

slip said:


> whata day...spray painting (er, not spray paint...but painting with a sprayer?) the ceiling is not fun.


 
You got lots of white freckles now??


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got lots of white freckles now??



atleast now i know what ill look like when im old and my hair is white.

not looking foward to doing the walls next week


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BTW, that's a pretty crappie avatar...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning folks back to the work week grind


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2011)

So true jm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks back to the work week grind


 


gobbleinwoods said:


> So true jm.


 

Mornin you two. I just did my grindin, fresh coffee beans that is..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So true jm.



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin you two. I just did my grindin, fresh coffee beans that is..



Morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin you two. I just did my grindin,
> 
> I got this far and thought: he should brush his teeth more often, then I said :whooohoooo: luck guy, and finally he is dancing at this hour?
> 
> ...



Then I caught my breath and finished reading your post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that is not at all the color i thought it was going to be


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> that is not at all the color i thought it was going to be




Wrong color dude!!!!  


Mornin Folks....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning Waders!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Jeff C. said:


> Wrong color dude!!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks....





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Waders!




Morning all....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Waders!






jmfauver said:


> Morning all....




Mornin' AJ, Mike....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> that is not at all the color i thought it was going to be


Rookie!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Waders!


Mernin Aussiedaddy!



jmfauver said:


> Morning all....


 Howdo Tiny!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' AJ, Mike....


 Hey Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief!




Helllloooo there


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Helllloooo there


How's the knee doing today?
Oh, got all 6 posts up for the lean to......... AFTER taking 2 of them up to re-square it correctly!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mornin jacklegs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's the knee doing today?
> Oh, got all 6 posts up for the lean to......... AFTER taking 2 of them up to re-square it correctly!



Actually doing purty good...I thought it was going to be worse from picking up sticks yesterday, but it's not bad at all.
Lower back is a little stiff, I expect that though.

I thought about you resquaring them post this morning earlier while out on my deck, looking at an out of square situation there.

Be glad you moved them!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs



Mornin' Lee!!! Everytime I hear that....it reminds me of an online Poker site screen name I used once....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning all!
 Jeff, looke like you had ja a bigge time.  
 Well, jeet well?
 Hi ya Keebs.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning Creek waders.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Time to go see my CPA and figure out how I'm going to spend all this $ Obama promised me!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Rookie!
> 
> Mernin Aussiedaddy!
> 
> ...


 Good Morning Auntie Keebs.


Jeff C. said:


> Helllloooo there


Morning Jeff,  Jared was wearing heis bling at WAR.


bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs


Morning LEE


hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all!
> Jeff, looke like you had ja a bigge time.
> Well, jeet well?
> Hi ya Keebs.


Howdy Craig. 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek waders.


Morning Boneyboy


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning Lee, Mitch, Jeff, Keebsalicious, Tripod, hogtrap and Mike.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

Mornin' folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs


Hiya Leeeee!!



Jeff C. said:


> Actually doing purty good...I thought it was going to be worse from picking up sticks yesterday, but it's not bad at all.
> Lower back is a little stiff, I expect that though.
> 
> I thought about you resquaring them post this morning earlier while out on my deck, looking at an out of square situation there.
> ...


Yeah, now it's just a "sckoosh" off instead of 3+"s!
And I'm not "as" sore as I was last night and the sunburn isn't even noticeable!



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all!
> Jeff, looke like you had ja a bigge time.
> Well, jeet well?
> Hi ya Keebs.


Hiya HT!!



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek waders.


Mornin, how's your ailments??


Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks


Mornin bro!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Lee!!! Everytime I hear that....it reminds me of an online Poker site screen name I used once....



Hope you won plenty of $$$ 




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Auntie Keebs.
> 
> Morning Jeff,  Jared was wearing heis bling at WAR.
> 
> ...



Mornin AJ!  Yall have fun with those wommens from Ball Ground??  



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Lee, Mitch, Jeff, Keebsalicious, Tripod, hogtrap and Mike.



Howdy Bob!  Take care buddy!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Anyone else think of this when he posts that?? 






Keebs said:


> Hiya Leeeee!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, now it's just a "sckoosh" off instead of 3+"s!
> ...



Mornin, Keebs!  How's the construction goin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all!
> Jeff, looke like you had ja a bigge time.
> Well, jeet well?
> Hi ya Keebs.



Howdy Craig.....I did last spring when we caught em 

Should have gone today...the little county reservoir 5 mins. from here opened today



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Auntie Keebs.
> 
> Morning Jeff,  Jared was wearing heis bling at WAR.
> 
> ...




Mornin' sir....are there some pics yet???



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Lee, Mitch, Jeff, Keebsalicious, Tripod, hogtrap and Mike.




Mornin' Bob!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hope you won plenty of $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mostly just broke even after a year or so!!!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 28, 2011)

Mornin you none workin BUMs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Anyone else think of this when he posts that??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the "off color" he used, yeah, I thought the saaamme thing!
It's coming along, whatcha think?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Mornin you none workin BUMs


 Hey, I IS working.......... got the printer spittin out pics to be id'd and letter's to be proofed to go out! I'm multi-taskin!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 28, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Mornin you none workin BUMs



Mornin, Charlie   How you doin buddy??



Keebs said:


> Except for the "off color" he used, yeah, I thought the saaamme thing!
> It's coming along, whatcha think?



Lookin good keebs   That's some nice soil to be diggin in


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin, Charlie   How you doin buddy??
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good keebs   That's some nice soil to be diggin in


Easy to dig, but a PAIN to keep outta the house!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Except for the "off color" he used, yeah, I thought the saaamme thing!
> It's coming along, whatcha think?



Looking good! When you're done come build mine...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin AJ!  Yall have fun with those wommens from Ball Ground??
> :


Yes, yes we did


baldfish said:


> Mornin you none workin BUMs



Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' AJ, Mike....





Keebs said:


> Hey Chief!





bigox911 said:


> Mornin jacklegs





hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all!
> Jeff, looke like you had ja a bigge time.
> Well, jeet well?
> Hi ya Keebs.





boneboy96 said:


> Morning Creek waders.



Morning to you all...Now get back to work


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Looking good! When you're done come build mine...


Darlin', you couldn't afford me!!
The porch is next or maybe the deck, I'm thinking porch......... but my back is sayin NO WAY!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, yes we did
> 
> 
> Hey! I resemble that remark.


Well?? where they be????



jmfauver said:


> Morning to you all...Now get back to work


 make me big guy!!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you couldn't afford me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Ha d to run for a minute...there was a car sitting in the driveway to my parents house(other house on this property). I jumped in the truck went up there, blocked them in, got out a asked if I could help him. He got out wearing all Khaki, noticed a star on his shirt. He was an undercover detective watching the Methhead-car thieves down the road. I told him to back up and tuck in a little better


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you couldn't afford me!!
> The porch is next or maybe the deck, I'm thinking porch......... but my back is sayin NO WAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



They are all in my possession.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> They are all in my possession.



I heard the Bug Juice was flowin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I heard the Bug Juice was flowin...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I heard the Bug Juice was flowin...


----------



## baldfish (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I IS working.......... got the printer spittin out pics to be id'd and letter's to be proofed to go out! I'm multi-taskin!



Whatever



bigox911 said:


> Mornin, Charlie   How you doin buddy??
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good keebs   That's some nice soil to be diggin in



Fine as wine but cheaper
and u an d the missus 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, yes we did
> 
> 
> Hey! I resemble that remark.



and a lot of other things AJ


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ha d to run for a minute...there was a car sitting in the driveway to my parents house(other house on this property). I jumped in the truck went up there, blocked them in, got out a asked if I could help him. He got out wearing all Khaki, noticed a star on his shirt. He was an undercover detective watching the Methhead-car thieves down the road. I told him to back up and tuck in a little better




Then when I get home, there's a Basset hound laying in the garage with Maggie and Boudreaux. No idea where he came from, not tag on his collar Now he's outside whining to come in with my two   I know one thing, he doesn't have to go far from standing to laying down, maybe 2 inches Ears have got to be 10 inches long


It's gonna be 'one of those days'


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


>


 I'm too old to be doing this manual labor!



Jeff C. said:


> Ha d to run for a minute...there was a car sitting in the driveway to my parents house(other house on this property). I jumped in the truck went up there, blocked them in, got out a asked if I could help him. He got out wearing all Khaki, noticed a star on his shirt. He was an undercover detective watching the Methhead-car thieves down the road. I told him to back up and tuck in a little better


 Good Deal!!



BBQBOSS said:


> They are all in my possession.


meet ya on FB in 5, k? 



Jranger said:


> I heard the Bug Juice was flowin...






The AmBASSaDEER said:


>


BASSBABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you couldn't afford me!!
> The porch is next or maybe the deck, I'm thinking porch......... but my back is sayin NO WAY!!
> 
> 
> ...




I would try but I don't need no WOW whooping right now


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I heard the Bug Juice was flowin...





baldfish said:


> Whatever
> 
> and a lot of other things AJ


 True thou. 


Jeff C. said:


> Then when I get home, there's a Basset hound laying in the garage with Maggie and Boudreaux. No idea where he came from, not tag on his collar Now he's outside whining to come in with my two   I know one thing, he doesn't have to go far from standing to laying down, maybe 2 inches Ears have got to be 10 inches long
> 
> 
> It's gonna be 'one of those days'



It is a Monday/


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Whatever


Iluvu2BB&BBro!



Jeff C. said:


> Then when I get home, there's a Basset hound laying in the garage with Maggie and Boudreaux. No idea where he came from, not tag on his collar Now he's outside whining to come in with my two   I know one thing, he doesn't have to go far from standing to laying down, maybe 2 inches Ears have got to be 10 inches long
> 
> 
> It's gonna be 'one of those days'


Has he sounded off yet???  I love to hear a Basset go at it!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I would try but I don't need no WOW whooping right now


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 28, 2011)

BASSBABY!!!!!!!!!!!




Hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Iluvu2BB&BBro!
> 
> 
> Has he sounded off yet???  I love to hear a Basset go at it!




No, just whining to come in...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> BASSBABY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so nice to see you drop in!!



Jeff C. said:


> No, just whining to come in...


poor thing, he's lonesome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Mornin again. Time to hit the drawin board. Y'all keep it to a low rumble please..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 28, 2011)

Where are the M.U.F.F.S. pics?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 28, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Where are the M.U.F.F.S. pics?



I will try to get them posted tonight. 

Some of them were blurry... a little bug juice got on the lense.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin again. Time to hit the drawin board. Y'all keep it to a low rumble please..


seems like it ain't gonna be just "us" rumblin today.......



BBQBOSS said:


> I will try to get them posted tonight.
> 
> Some of them were blurry... a little bug juice got on the lense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> seems like it ain't gonna be just "us" rumblin today.......


 
With all of this blue sky I am afraid you are correct.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> With all of this blue sky I am afraid you are correct.


Just talked to my bud up in SC, he's keepin an eye open today/tonight for sure!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will try to get them posted tonight.
> 
> Some of them were blurry... a little bug juice got on the lense.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will try to get them posted tonight.
> 
> Some of them were blurry... a little bug juice got on the lense.



You got my email address right...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 28, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



how many sticks of butter did you put in that mac'n'cheese???  I just poured a half a cup out of this container i just heated up. 

Sho is good.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>


 I hope to see some new pics of you!!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, all us "heifers" are home. Havin' a hard time gettin' much done today. Just wanna go back to bed. Man, I hate jet lag!

Had lots of fun, though. Rode a Segway through Old Scottsdale, took a tour of the desert (part by Jeep, part walking), and then got home sick so I went to the zoo. 

No more trips for a while. Now to work on trying to get part of this house back in order and catch up on work.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, all us "heifers" are home. Havin' a hard time gettin' much done today. Just wanna go back to bed. Man, I hate jet lag!
> 
> Had lots of fun, though. Rode a Segway through Old Scottsdale, took a tour of the desert (part by Jeep, part walking), and then got home sick so I went to the zoo.
> 
> No more trips for a while. Now to work on trying to get part of this house back in order and catch up on work.



I bet that Segway WAS fun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, all us "heifers" are home. Havin' a hard time gettin' much done today. Just wanna go back to bed. Man, I hate jet lag!
> 
> Had lots of fun, though. Rode a Segway through Old Scottsdale, took a tour of the desert (part by Jeep, part walking), and then got home sick so I went to the zoo.
> 
> No more trips for a while. Now to work on trying to get part of this house back in order and catch up on work.



Welcome back!!! Is Bubba still alive, or just on the run???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back!!! Is Bubba still alive, or just on the run???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

High


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> High


'Lo dere, purty eyes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> High



Here


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet that Segway WAS fun!!



It was a lot of fun. The segway is harder to ride than it looks. Uses leg muscles for gas, break, and balance.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back!!! Is Bubba still alive, or just on the run???



He's duckin' and weavin' right now. Claims to be at work, but I betcha he's just hidin'. He can't stay gone forever.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> It was a lot of fun. The segway is harder to ride than it looks. Uses leg muscles for gas, break, and balance.


I don't know if I've coordinated enough to ride that thing!



Bubbette said:


> He's duckin' and weavin' right now. Claims to be at work, but I betcha he's just hidin'. He can't stay gone forever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> He's duckin' and weavin' right now. Claims to be at work, but I betcha he's just hidin'. He can't stay gone forever.




Don't rough him up too much....he needs to go catch some fishies


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Got the rest of the grass cut in my yard 

Need to go get some doggie food....Basset hound left detectives too.

BBL...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the rest of the grass cut in my yard
> 
> Need to go get some doggie food....Basset hound left detectives too.
> 
> BBL...


HB!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just tip toeing thru.   Nappy time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just tip toeing thru.   Nappy time.


We'll keep it down for ya, BB!


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

slip said:


>


 thru painting?!!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just tip toeing thru.   Nappy time.





Keebs said:


> We'll keep it down for ya, BB!




Speak for yourself...*I'M BACK!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Speak for yourself...*I'M BACK!!!*


 he's soooo gonna git you for that!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Speak for yourself...*I'M BACK!!!*


   What da ......    


Keebs said:


> he's soooo gonna git you for that!


  darn right I am!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>






boneboy96 said:


> What da ......
> 
> darn right I am!


 git'em good, I TRIED to keep'em quiet, but noooooo, he wouldn't listen!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> git'em good, I TRIED to keep'em quiet, but noooooo, he wouldn't listen!



Neat avatar Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Neat avatar Keebs


Thanks, I'm waiting on Nic to see if it's some of the tower's he worked on .......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its 5 , see ya'll


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

The bottom has fallen out of the bucket here.  I going to wait before I hit the road.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> thru painting?!!?!



for now....but back to it in a week or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

How are all the creek waders doing tonight? Watching radar and trying to draw at the same time, in between posting alerts and reports...LOL.

You south ga. folks better buckle down. It might get lively around your parts later on tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How are all the creek waders doing tonight? Watching radar and trying to draw at the same time, in between posting alerts and reports...LOL.
> 
> You south ga. folks better buckle down. It might get lively around your parts later on tonight.



See what happens when i plan fishing trips?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> See what happens when i plan fishing trips?



If I were YOU....I'd consider myself LUCKY!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 28, 2011)

Evening Folks.  Just a wandering around to check on folks after all this mess come a rolling through.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks.  Just a wandering around to check on folks after all this mess come a rolling through.....



Fine here Kim....although, it got a little dicey for a minute or two



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i'm okay. The swelling and bruises will go away in a day or two.




Whewww!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2011)

Poured pretty hard earlier here in Alpharetta...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, RM!
> 
> I'm cooking supper and thats always good for bonus points.
> We have 30 mph winds and dark clouds rolling around but no rain yet.




Good move...keep the skillets in YOUR hand!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Poured pretty hard earlier here in Alpharetta...



Yep....bottom fell out here. Had some stronnng winds with it also


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2011)

Howdy, creek waders. Plenty of water in the creek tonight.  Nasty line of storms while it lasted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, creek waders. Plenty of water in the creek tonight.  Nasty line of storms while it lasted.




Evenin' Hillbilly....yes indeed, nasty!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone see my truck blow by a little while ago?  


How yall doin in this nasty weather?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone see my truck blow by a little while ago?
> 
> 
> How yall doin in this nasty weather?



Stars are back out here now. How are the little chickies holding up in the rain?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Stars are back out here now. How are the little chickies holding up in the rain?



Oh they're fine! In the basement with a heat lamp in with my big Delaware Rooster  They won't go out for another few weeks or so!

Everyone else got soaked.. the wind blew the roof to heck on the big coop, blew off the top tarp and tin we'd put on there to get through winter. Guess they'll hafta make do tonight, and we start building the hoop houses tomorrow.

Na and I got the bunnies all situated in the barn  Now to get more cages


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Stars are back out here now. How are the little chickies holding up in the rain?


It hasn't gotten here yet, IF it even reaches this far south, but the wind is whippin it!!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh they're fine! In the basement with a heat lamp in with my big Delaware Rooster  They won't go out for another few weeks or so!
> 
> Everyone else got soaked.. the wind blew the roof to heck on the big coop, blew off the top tarp and tin we'd put on there to get through winter. Guess they'll hafta make do tonight, and we start building the hoop houses tomorrow.
> 
> Na and I got the bunnies all situated in the barn  Now to get more cages


Ok, sista, what is "hoop houses"?!?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It hasn't gotten here yet, IF it even reaches this far south, but the wind is whippin it!!
> 
> 
> Ok, sista, what is "hoop houses"?!?!?!


Like this.. but ours will be a bit different. 6'x16' and we'll move em around the pasture... good for the soil, good for the chickens good for the cows.. win/win situation all around!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you prefer "Hankus Mobile Poultry Units"?



   

Hey now, we built somethin like that, for transporting small livestock  Much better then haulin a 20ft stock trailer!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Like this.. but ours will be a bit different. 6'x16' and we'll move em around the pasture... good for the soil, good for the chickens good for the cows.. win/win situation all around!


Now that is neat right there!!!  


rhbama3 said:


> you prefer "Hankus Mobile Poultry Units"?


They work fer transporting, but I'll keep my big pen for now.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey now, we built somethin like that, for transporting small livestock  Much better then haulin a 20ft stock trailer!


 dat's right!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Yup, not all expensive to build, about $140 each if you don't completely enclose it in hardware cloth. 

We wanted to free range (mobile big coops on trailers), but can't afford to lose any of our breeding birds, so its a good compromise  More secure, yet still able to graze the pasture


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Evening folks, weathers nice here, hope it misses us.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, not all expensive to build, about $140 each if you don't completely enclose it in hardware cloth.
> 
> We wanted to free range (mobile big coops on trailers), but can't afford to lose any of our breeding birds, so its a good compromise  More secure, yet still able to graze the pasture


I'd like to make a couple & put where I want my garden each year, then move'em while I grow........... neat idea!!


mudracing101 said:


> Evening folks, weathers nice here, hope it misses us.


 radar I'm watching, you may get a little bit.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Weather seems to be gone from here...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like to make a couple & put where I want my garden each year, then move'em while I grow........... neat idea!!
> 
> radar I'm watching, you may get a little bit.............



i think they are saying about 12 for us but maybe it will be just rain, no bad stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Night yall past my bed time


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Night yall past my bed time



Nite MuD!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

Quiet in here tonight....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet in here tonight....


Sorry, been surfing the weather threads & stuff............. I think I'm gonna head to bed & see if this stuff comes through and wakes me up..............


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet in here tonight....



YEP!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like to make a couple & put where I want my garden each year, then move'em while I grow........... neat idea!!
> 
> radar I'm watching, you may get a little bit.............


compost/fertilizer  


Jeff C. said:


> Quiet in here tonight....


Busy surfin stuff on dairy cows 



Keebs said:


> Sorry, been surfing the weather threads & stuff............. I think I'm gonna head to bed & see if this stuff comes through and wakes me up..............


Night Sista 



Hey PurtyEyes


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> compost/fertilizer
> Busy surfin stuff on dairy cows
> 
> Night Sista
> ...



Hi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> YEP!!!




 Skeered me!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet in here tonight....


Yes it is!!........Sup Jeff!!



SnowHunter said:


> Busy surfin on dairy cows


Just how does that work??

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is!!........Sup Jeff!!
> 
> Just how does that work??
> 
> Hey Snowy!!



Oops   

Well with the rain... she's a bit narrow, but I figured out how to grip with my toes 

Hey Mitch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes it is!!........Sup Jeff!!
> 
> Just how does that work??
> 
> Hey Snowy!!



Evenin Mitch!!! I was wonderin the same thing



SnowHunter said:


> Oops
> 
> Well with the rain... she's a bit narrow, but I figured out how to grip with my toes
> 
> Hey Mitch



Hold on to da tail!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oops
> 
> Well with the rain... she's a bit narrow, but I figured out how to grip with my toes
> 
> Hey Mitch


Gotta love a gal that knows how to...................I think I've said enough!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotta love a gal that knows how to...................I think I've said enough!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!! I was wonderin the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to da tail!!


   what a picture  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gotta love a gal that knows how to...................I think I've said enough!!


        

I'm multi-talented  


Jeff C. said:


>


Oh you, HUSH!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!! I was wonderin the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on to da tail!!


Evening Jeff!!.........Jared still wearing tha Bling??...........I had planned on making it Saturday........Just didn't get away from work early enough to make the drive


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm multi-talented


Thank you Mamm may I have another!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> what a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So would you gripping it with your toes....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Jared still wearing tha Bling??...........I had planned on making it Saturday........Just didn't get away from work early enough to make the drive




Naw...But you should have seen those surfer shorts he was wearin' with the multi-colored flames....he was very color coordinated 



rhbama3 said:


>



Got away wiff it...didn't ya???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> So would you gripping it with your toes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Livin' on the edge, bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Livin' on the edge, bro!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Livin' on the edge, bro!


Maybe Miguel will post up a Skillet Radar thread for us!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


Hey Wingman! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thank you Mamm may I have another!!



I shoulda known....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe Miguel will post up a Skillet Radar thread for us!!




That won't work...they're the only thing I know of that is more unpredictable than the weather...the records go much further back too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman!
> 
> 
> I shoulda known....




Good night Folks!!..........Got the big wheels in from out of town tomorrow!!...........They were here today, but I was able to duck, and dodge  for the few hours they were here!!............I may not be so lucky tomorrow!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Night, babes and bro's!
Gotta set the clock for 0515.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Folks!!..........Got the big wheels in from out of town tomorrow!!...........They were here today, but I was able to duck, and dodge  for the few hours they were here!!............I may not be so lucky tomorrow!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Night, babes and bro's!
> Gotta set the clock for 0515.




I''l follow y'all..... Nite


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night Folks!!..........Got the big wheels in from out of town tomorrow!!...........They were here today, but I was able to duck, and dodge  for the few hours they were here!!............I may not be so lucky tomorrow!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Night, babes and bro's!
> Gotta set the clock for 0515.





Jeff C. said:


> I''l follow y'all..... Nite


Night Yall!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like I got in here just in time to clean up the mess y'all left..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I got in here just in time to clean up the mess y'all left..







Nice socks Miguel.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Nice socks Miguel.


That's a minute 25 I'll never get back!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Night, babes and bro's!
> Gotta set the clock for 0515.



well that time has almost come so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at least I can offer you a cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




morning all


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Mornin peeps.......got my 5 gallon coffee cup ready to fill!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well that time has almost come so
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps.......got my 5 gallon coffee cup ready to fill!!!




Morning....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning....



Mornin JM.... how are ya this am?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin JM.... how are ya this am?




Been too busy for this early in the morning.....New month end of month reports to get done


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 1, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Been too busy for this early in the morning.....New month end of month reports to get done



Ahhh yes....paperwork!!! Gots to love it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2011)

morning jm  and kybow

paperwork = paycheck


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

morning all!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ahhh yes....paperwork!!! Gots to love it!





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm  and kybow
> 
> paperwork = paycheck



Problem is it's the senior guys job to do not mine,he don't do it so I get stuck with it



boneboy96 said:


> morning all!



Morning BB


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey!! How y'all doin?? In a hurry!! Gotta go!! Bye!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2011)

good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

Mornin' Peeples!!!

Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Peeples!!!
> 
> Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.



x2


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Peeples!!!
> 
> Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.



x3

Good Morning earlier birds than I.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Mornin Yall!!!

Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> x2





threeleggedpigmy said:


> x3
> 
> Good Morning earlier birds than I.



Morning Mud, Tripod!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!



Did you find that truck which grew wings?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> x3
> 
> Good Morning earlier birds than I.


Merning


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well that time has almost come so
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps.......got my 5 gallon coffee cup ready to fill!!!





jmfauver said:


> Morning....





boneboy96 said:


> morning all!


_Morning!!!_



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!! How y'all doin?? In a hurry!! Gotta go!! Bye!!!!


 not a good way to start the day............



mudracing101 said:


> good morning gon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_MUCH Better!!!!!!!!!_



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Peeples!!!
> 
> Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> x3
> 
> Good Morning earlier birds than I.






SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!


 Mornin spitsista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2011)

morning keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Peeples!!!
> 
> Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> x3
> 
> Good Morning earlier birds than I.





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!



Morning all


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _Morning!!!_
> 
> 
> not a good way to start the day............
> ...



Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did you find that truck which grew wings?


Mornin AJ  Somehow it was back in its spot this mornin  

Dang truck is givin me fits  Bout didn't get outta the driveway this morning... 



mudracing101 said:


> Merning
> 
> 
> Morning


Mornin Mud! 



Keebs said:


> _Morning!!!_
> 
> 
> not a good way to start the day............
> ...


Mornin SpitSista! 


jmfauver said:


> Morning all


Mornin Mike!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> Aside from the beautiful sun, its a soggy mess out there  But goodness, its refreshing!



Yeah...it put a 'dampener' on some of my plans for today.
Mornin shmoo!!! 



Keebs said:


> _Morning!!!_
> 
> 
> not a good way to start the day............
> ...



Mornin' Schweetheart!!!  





jmfauver said:


> Morning all




Mornin' Biggun


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mornin' all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' all!



 Mornin dood....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Mud, Tripod!!!


Morning Jeff, I see Jared is a money and fashion advisor too 


mudracing101 said:


> Merning


Morning MUd 


Keebs said:


> !


Morning Autie Keebs 


jmfauver said:


> Morning all


How the fishing MIke? 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin AJ  Somehow it was back in its spot this mornin
> 
> Dang truck is givin me fits  Bout didn't get outta the driveway this morning...


I was going to say a good truck always get you home, but not wanting to leave.  

It will get better.   to make the day bettter for you.


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' all!



Morning Sullie!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...it put a 'dampener' on some of my plans for today.
> Mornin shmoo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup 

Mornin Shmoo  



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' all!


Mornin Jamie!! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff, I see Jared is a money and fashion advisor too
> 
> Morning MUd
> 
> ...



Yup, it will!!  Think it mighta just been cold... hopefully not transmission... mighta not liked bein shot up with ether this mornin either   

   and some  for Courtney


----------



## Jranger (Mar 1, 2011)

Morning folks...


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin AJ  Somehow it was back in its spot this mornin
> 
> Dang truck is givin me fits  Bout didn't get outta the driveway this morning...
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...it put a 'dampener' on some of my plans for today.
> Mornin shmoo!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Morning all



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Jeff, I see Jared is a money and fashion advisor too
> 
> Morning MUd
> 
> ...



Fishing would be better if  the water would warm up some....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks...



Mornin J!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin J!



Mornin' snowy


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup
> 
> Mornin Shmoo
> 
> ...


 Ether.  that will get it going

Will pass it to her as always.  


Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


Morning jason


jmfauver said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing would be better if  the water would warm up some....




Slow day fishing is always better that a fast day at work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish I was as *perfect* as other folks in this world!!
ok, back at it to fix my mistakes!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> _*Slow day fishing is always better that a fast day at work*_.



You got THAT right, AwesomeAussie!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Drive-by.........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You got THAT right, AwesomeAussie!!!





NCHillbilly said:


> Drive-by.........



Hello and goodbye.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> :
> Slow day fishing is always better that a fast day at work.



Yes it does, but a slow day of fishing with a group of friends that make you laugh until your side hurts makes the slow day of fishing go bye way too fast.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

What's gwine on up in hyere???

Anybody seen brother Nic??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

quick fly by...off to work!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wish I was as *perfect* as other folks in this world!!
> ok, back at it to fix my mistakes!



I just wish I was smart so I could be somebody one day.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just wish I was smart so I could be somebody one day.


Aaaawww Matty, you ARE somebody, you're 
_*OUR*_ BBQshortleashoneshirthaybalesleepingbadboyBOSS!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs, What have you done to you Avatar ????

I know that I haven't been drinking .......yet !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww Matty, you ARE somebody, you're
> _*OUR*_ BBQshortleashoneshirthaybalesleepingbadboyBOSS!!!



He ain't 'all that'    

Cleaned out the garage, pulled the boat out, might as well wet a hook


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Peeples!!!
> 
> Wow....it's a beautiful Spring-like day this morning!!! I should be fishing.


I wish I was fishing!  


Jeff C. said:


> He ain't 'all that'
> 
> Cleaned out the garage, pulled the boat out, might as well wet a hook


   Sounds like a great idea.   How's the dirt track coming along there Jeff?      I'm thinking with the weather getting as nice as it has been lately, I'm going to have to improvise a way to ride!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

Who wants some motivational, get back to work after lunch music??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, What have you done to you Avatar ????
> 
> I know that I haven't been drinking .......yet !!!!


I'm thinking it is some tower's that heard Nic ain't coming back to work real soon & decided to celebrate........... whatchu think??



Jeff C. said:


> He ain't 'all that'
> 
> Cleaned out the garage, pulled the boat out, might as well wet a hook


 UuhHuh, him is too!!
 I wanna go fishin!!!



boneboy96 said:


> I wish I was fishing!
> 
> Sounds like a great idea.   How's the dirt track coming along there Jeff?      I'm thinking with the weather getting as nice as it has been lately, I'm going to have to improvise a way to ride!


 I think you best find something else to do until you're healed, bigboy!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wants some motivational, get back to work after lunch music??


I got Accuradio going........... classic rock playing now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got Accuradio going........... classic rock playing now!


 
Naw, I'm talkin real get the blood pumpin stuff.

Like this!!!

*EVERYBODY SKATE BACKWARDS*!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking it is some tower's that heard Nic ain't coming back to work real soon & decided to celebrate........... whatchu think??
> 
> 
> UuhHuh, him is too!!
> ...


But..but...but......  I wanna ride!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wants some motivational, get back to work after lunch music??


   I do I think...


Keebs said:


> I got Accuradio going........... classic rock playing now!


I'll be UTubing it later on...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, I'm talkin real get the blood pumpin stuff.
> 
> Like this!!!
> 
> *EVERYBODY SKATE BACKWARDS*!!!


 that'll work!!



boneboy96 said:


> But..but...but......  I wanna ride!


tuff!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Slip just put his 125cc dirtbike up for sale on CL.   ;-)


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yo Jeffro, wanna go check it out this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Slip just put his 125cc dirtbike up for sale on CL.   ;-)





boneboy96 said:


> Yo Jeffro, wanna go check it out this weekend?


What a great idea, then ya'll can "spiff it up" and give it to one of the kids here on Woodys!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What a great idea, then ya'll can "spiff it up" and give it to one of the kids here on Woodys!!!!



I'm thinking it could be a community bike for the kids to use when at one of the social gatherings!       Providing adequite adult supervision is present and sober.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking it could be a community bike for the kids to use when at one of the social gatherings!       Providing adequite adult supervision is present and sober.


 AND help Slip out too!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AND help Slip out too!!



Well... Slip is still underage, so I can't help him on that one.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Afternoon, uhhh, can someone clarify for me, is this a dribbler thread or is I trespassing ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well... Slip is still underage, so I can't help him on that one.


I meant as in buying it from him!

Now, I wonder where Nicodemus has got held up at?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon, uhhh, can someone clarify for me, is this a dribbler thread or is I trespassing ?


What makes you think it ain't?!?!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What makes you think it ain't?!?!



The title don't say dribbler nowhere in it...?

How is ye?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I meant as in buying it from him!
> 
> Now, I wonder where Nicodemus has got held up at?!?!?!





Hello, Miss Keebs. And everbody else.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Howdy Nic, hows life


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Could be better, Duke, but I ain`t complainin` much.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> The title don't say dribbler nowhere in it...?
> 
> How is ye?


yEAh, but the "Creek Wading" should have told ya!



Nicodemus said:


> Hello, Miss Keebs. And everbody else.


HEY NICODEMUS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Nic, gots a question fer ya!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Ever seen powerlines act like my avatar!?!??!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic, gots a question fer ya!





It weren`t me, and whoever said it was, is a liar. I was nowhere in the vicinity, and weren`t nothin` hurt or broke when I left. 

Couldn`t have been me. See, I have my innocent smile showin`. that has to count for something...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ever seen powerlines act like my avatar!?!??!





Actually I have, once. In  1996, when that complete idiot dropped a 230KV tower. We were on the same line, about 10 miles or so away, and that is about what it looked like. One of the scariest things I have ever seen while at work.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ever seen powerlines act like my avatar!?!??!





Nicodemus said:


> Actually I have, once. In  1996, when that complete idiot dropped a 230KV tower. We were on the same line, about 10 miles or so away, and that is about what it looked like. One of the scariest things I have ever seen while at work.



He has been training to jump rope.

When he tells them to sit,  they sit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening folks!
> Just finished gluing and stapling carpet to my boat trailer bunks.
> Ya know, a staple from a staple gun thru the fingertip doesn't hurt as bad as you'd think it would. Of course, having 4 layers of skin helped. 3 wouldn't have been enough. It quit bleeding pretty quick.


 
Ever thought of getting this tattoo?? "Caution, Walking Hazard"


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever thought of getting this tattoo?? "Caution, Walking Hazard"




I'm really good at some things, I swear!
just not carpentry, carpets, electricity, car repair, home repair, boat repair, balance, dexterity, and hard labor. 

Oh, Bubbette mailed off the package for Colin today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm really good at some things, I swear!
> just not carpentry, carpets, electricity, car repair, home repair, boat repair, balance, dexterity, and hard labor. Oh, Bubbette mailed off the package for Colin today.





That purty much covered it. 

Hope you heal fast!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2011)

Remember, Super Glue is your friend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm really good at some things, I swear!
> just not carpentry, carpets, electricity, car repair, home repair, boat repair, balance, dexterity, and hard labor.
> 
> Oh, Bubbette mailed off the package for Colin today.


 
Preciate it bro'



boneboy96 said:


> Remember, Super Glue is your friend!


 
Not Possum Rob. It's hard to assist in a surgery with your hands glued to your ears...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That purty much covered it.
> 
> Hope you heal fast!



i'll be okay. 
 Just got the battery charger running on the boat, and need to read my instructions on the Humminbird i got for x-mas! I'm so ready to see what the structure looks like on the places we've been fishing all my life!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i'll be okay.
> Just got the battery charger running on the boat, and need to read my instructions on the Humminbird i got for x-mas! I'm so ready to see what the structure looks like on the places we've been fishing all my life!


 
Don't do it. It'll just make you mad, seeing all of those fishies sitting there in the brush pointing and laughing at your bait, but not biting..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Preciate it bro'
> 
> 
> 
> Not Possum Rob. It's hard to assist in a surgery with your hands glued to your ears...



Naw, Timmay does all the cutting an sewing. I do some skin sutures occasionally, but most of my day is spent watching screens, turning knobs and giving drugs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't do it. It'll just make you mad, seeing all of those fishies sitting there in the brush pointing and laughing at your bait, but not biting..



I sent Colin some examples of my top producers. If they are there, one of those jigs will pull them out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I sent Colin some examples of my top producers. If they are there, one of those jigs will pull them out.


 
That's cool bro', thanks. I haven't told him about the package. Figured it'd be a good surprise for him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's cool bro', thanks. I haven't told him about the package. Figured it'd be a good surprise for him.



10-4.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2011)

Did we run out of creek water? or what??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did we run out of creek water? or what??



It's "or what" for me. Just finished cooking some italian sausage dogs from Publix. BBQ chips and spicy mustard round it out along with a Dew. nom, nom, nom....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm really good at some things, I swear!
> just not carpentry, carpets, electricity, car repair, home repair, boat repair, balance, dexterity, and hard labor.
> 
> Oh, Bubbette mailed off the package for Colin today.




You fergot Possum Wranglin!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Man I'm wiped out,72 hrs is too long for an old fat guy . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You fergot Possum Wranglin!!!!


That's not a skill!! you gotta be a natural at it. I'm not. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Man I'm wiped out,72 hrs is too long for an old fat guy . . .


sorry quack-bro. Get Miss Dawn to give you a massage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

Great day on the water....not very productive, but it was nice being there,finally!!! 

The little lake I was on is very finicky for crappie, there's only a couple of spots where they are known to congregate. They were on one spot, but several boats were already on top of them, and if you are off by less than 10', you can just about forget it. The bite was slow for those other guys, but they were all slabs. We did miss a few. We had to knock the rust off.

We did manage a few bass, along with a Fat 5 lber my brother caught on a crappie jig tipped with a minnow, 9 ft rod with 4 lb test


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Great day on the water....not very productive, but it was nice being there,finally!!!
> 
> The little lake I was on is very finicky for crappie, there's only a couple of spots where they are known to congregate. They were on one spot, but several boats were already on top of them, and if you are off by less than 10', you can just about forget it. The bite was slow for those other guys, but they were all slabs. We did miss a few. We had to knock the rust off.
> 
> We did manage a few bass, along with a Fat 5 lber my brother caught on a crappie jig tipped with a minnow, 9 ft rod with 4 lb test


By 9pm Thursday night, i'll be dock-shooting a 1/16th oz. sniper jig. I love night fishing this time of year because you will catch BIG fish of all kinds. I've had nights where i came home with everything from flathead catfish to stripers on a tiny jig. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Man I'm wiped out,72 hrs is too long for an old fat guy . . .



Depends on what your doin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Depends on what your doin.



He's waitng on your answer about your wedding night.
"shut up, Quack" is not really a response.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Depends on what your doin.





Well I'm NOT that tired, whatcha got in mind??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually I have, once. In  1996, when that complete idiot dropped a 230KV tower. We were on the same line, about 10 miles or so away, and that is about what it looked like. One of the scariest things I have ever seen while at work.


I figured they had heard you weren't coming back too soon & were "celebrating"!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Depends on what your doin.


ooooooooooooogirl!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'm NOT that tired, whatcha got in mind??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I figured they had heard you weren't coming back too soon & were "celebrating"!





Don`t holler for me when the power goes out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> By 9pm Thursday night, i'll be dock-shooting a 1/16th oz. sniper jig. I love night fishing this time of year because you will catch BIG fish of all kinds. I've had nights where i came home with everything from flathead catfish to stripers on a tiny jig. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!



Yeppers...we had to be off the lake by 7:00 pm, and no docks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t holler for me when the power goes out!!


I couldn't no way darlin', I'm EMC & yes, I have cell #'s for my guys!! Gawd I love being from a small town!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I couldn't no way darlin', I'm EMC & yes, I have cell #'s for my guys!! Gawd I love being from a small town!





I`m on EMC too. And I get real fast service.  


But, the substation that your EMC line feeds out of. Guess which transmission line feeds IT???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeppers...we had to be off the lake by 7:00 pm, and no docks.



Have you got a good fish finder? This time of year the crappie should be suspended over and around trees and trash. A perfect spot for me would be tree's in 10-20 feet of water. On a sunny day the fish will be about 8-12 feet deep. on a cloudy day they'll be shallower. Remember, they have huge eyes and sunlight is irritating to them. Thats why you tend to find them on the shady side of structures.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you got a good fish finder? This time of year the crappie should be suspended over and around trees and trash. A perfect spot for me would be tree's in 10-20 feet of water. On a sunny day the fish will be about 8-12 feet deep. on a cloudy day they'll be shallower. Remember, they have huge eyes and sunlight is irritating to them. Thats why you tend to find them on the shady side of structures.



Yeah..that was the problem, we could only get to the sunlit areas. The other boats that beat us there had the prime spots wrapped up. It was a spur of the moment decision on our part to go.There is very little structure in this lake, almost non-existent, so they have very few places that they congregate. The quality of the fish are what I go there for though, I only catch 15-16" slabs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah..that was the problem, we could only get to the sunlit areas. The other boats that beat us there had the prime spots wrapped up. It was a spur of the moment decision on our part to go.There is very little structure in this lake, almost non-existent, so they have very few places that they congregate. The quality of the fish are what I go there for though, I only catch 15-16" slabs.



I'm always looking for that 2.5 to 4 pound "doormat"!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Quack !!! Thanks for the promo on my holsters, think I got a sale out of it.  You is de man.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

SD, i may have to get an estimate on a holster with a trigger snap and leg tie down  for my heritage Rough Rider 22 mag revolver. Right now i'm using an Uncle Mike holster but i'd like one with a leg tie down strap because it gets hung up in a deer stand seat when i stand or sit.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> SD, i may have to get an estimate on a holster with a trigger snap and leg tie down  for my heritage Rough Rider 22 mag revolver. Right now i'm using an Uncle Mike holster but i'd like one with a leg tie down strap because it gets hung up in a deer stand seat when i stand or sit.



i've got the same gun and am going to be looking for a holster down the road also.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well hello you fine folks!
Runnining outta gas here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well hello you fine folks!
> Runnining outta gas here!



Hey, Chuckles!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

slip said:


> i've got the same gun and am going to be looking for a holster down the road also.



It's good for dispatching wounded hogs, but Man! that huge built-in sight is awful. 
May have to upgrade to a Ruger single six like Fishbait-bro. That is a sweet shooting gun!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> SD, i may have to get an estimate on a holster with a trigger snap and leg tie down  for my heritage Rough Rider 22 mag revolver. Right now i'm using an Uncle Mike holster but i'd like one with a leg tie down strap because it gets hung up in a deer stand seat when i stand or sit.



I stand in readiness, needle and leather in hand.



slip said:


> i've got the same gun and am going to be looking for a holster down the road also.



See above !

I'd love the chance to make you both a holster


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Chuckles!



Hey yoself ...'Bert'!

I is tired!
Been one loooonnnggggg day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I stand in readiness, needle and leather in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me the details you need.  This is a Rough Rider with a 6.5 inch barrel.  Have you tried making one with a snakeskin inlay? I 've got a good skin that brother Hogtrap sent me a while back. The guy i originally talked to about making it said he'd get back with me and never did.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m on EMC too. And I get real fast service.
> 
> 
> But, the substation that your EMC line feeds out of. Guess which transmission line feeds IT???


I know, I know............... and I gots yo number too!!  If nothing else to see what is going onn!!



slip said:


> i've got the same gun and am going to be looking for a holster down the road also.


With your skinny legs, it won't take much to outfit you!



chuckb7718 said:


> Well hello you fine folks!
> Runnining outta gas here!


CHUCKIEEEE.................... me too, my git up & go done went!


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's good for dispatching wounded hogs, but Man! that huge built-in sight is awful.
> May have to upgrade to a Ruger single six like Fishbait-bro. That is a sweet shooting gun!


yeah its good for the price

keeps the critters skrate around the chickens, and a genuine can slayer


Sirduke said:


> I stand in readiness, needle and leather in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ill hollar at cha down the road a little.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> With your skinny legs, it won't take much to outfit you!



uh.... thanks, i guess?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah its good for the price
> 
> keeps the critters skrate around the chickens, and a genuine can slayer
> 
> ...


Been missing you, young'un, er'y thing alright?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

slip said:


> uh.... thanks, i guess?


In my *situation* yeah, that is a "compliment" sweetie............ and pickin at ya at the same time! 
Your skinny self? It won't take Duke much to make one to go around your waist & a very little to go 'roung your leg..........


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHUCKIEEEE.................... me too, my git up & go done went!



Hellooooo....Sweetums..........Ah's outta here.....Ah's tired!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> PM me the details you need.  This is a Rough Rider with a 6.5 inch barrel.  Have you tried making one with a snakeskin inlay? I 've got a good skin that brother Hogtrap sent me a while back. The guy i originally talked to about making it said he'd get back with me and never did.



See picture at bottom, snakeskin is fun !



slip said:


> yeah its good for the price
> 
> keeps the critters skrate around the chickens, and a genuine can slayer
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan.



Keebs said:


> In my *situation* yeah, that is a "compliment" sweetie............ and pickin at ya at the same time!
> Your skinny self? It won't take Duke much to make one to go around your waist & a very little to go 'roung your leg..........



I'd pay good money to resemble scrawny


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did we run out of creek water? or what??


Sorta looks like it!!

What's going on in here??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hellooooo....Sweetums..........Ah's outta here.....Ah's tired!


Meeee too darlin', I'zz beat!



Sirduke said:


> See picture at bottom, snakeskin is fun !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some folks just ain't meant to be "scrawny" and you & I are two of them! 
 Git Slip to tell ya what ya need to make it happen, we'll go from there................ I'm outta here..............


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Dang, forgot the picture...

Like to see it, here it go !

Slow Canebreak rattler, had he been quicker, he'd still be in the woods and not on my hip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> See picture at bottom, snakeskin is fun !
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> ...


bottom of what?


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Been missing you, young'un, er'y thing alright?



yeah er'y thing is pretty good i reckon.

just been busy with getting house work done and getting things ready for garden season and stuff


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 1, 2011)

weres the new and improved coozie?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorta looks like it!!
> 
> What's going on in here??



Howdy, Mitch!
Just talking bout fishing, pistol holsters, Mrs. Hornets wedding night( she ain't saying), Keebalicious, and how skinny Slip is. You know, the usual....


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> bottom of what?



Look above now, forgot the picture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2011)

Good gracious I'm tired....I'm gonna give it a go again tomorrow on my little Honey hole, but gonna be there when they open the gate tomorrow morning.

Y'all have a good evening


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Dang, forgot the picture...
> 
> Like to see it, here it go !
> 
> Slow Canebreak rattler, had he been quicker, he'd still be in the woods and not on my hip.



After taking that trip to Dothan last week, Bainbridge ain't that far. Maybe we can get together one weeknight and iron out the details soon.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> After taking that trip to Dothan last week, Bainbridge ain't that far. Maybe we can get together one weeknight and iron out the details soon.



Sounds like a plan Bama, its closer from Sodom on the Flint, aka Albany, to come down to Camilla, hit 97 south to Ga 311, turn at the big pink house and come to the Star of Life.

Take you bout an hour at legal speed, 40 minutes iffen you drive like you are in an ambolance


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Mitch!
> Just talking bout fishing, pistol holsters, Mrs. Hornets wedding night( she ain't saying), Keebalicious, and how skinny Slip is. You know, the usual....


Yeah Ya'll done got me drooling!!.............It's been too long since I've been on a good crappie slaughter!!!...........I may have to make a few calls!!



Jeff C. said:


> Good gracious I'm tired....I'm gonna give it a go again tomorrow on my little Honey hole, but gonna be there when they open the gate tomorrow morning.
> 
> Y'all have a good evening


Good luck Chief!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Gang,   Got rid of the inlaws.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Gang,   Got rid of the inlaws.



Did you shoot em ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Sounds like a plan Bama, its closer from Sodom on the Flint, aka Albany, to come down to Camilla, hit 97 south to Ga 311, turn at the big pink house and come to the Star of Life.
> 
> Take you bout an hour at legal speed, 40 minutes iffen you drive like you are in an ambolance



My bad. I was thinking of Blakely that i went thru. 
Still, i like a good road trip every now and then.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Did you shoot em ?



Not quite that permanent.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Gang,   Got rid of the inlaws.



like......for good?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Gang,   Got rid of the inlaws.





Sirduke said:


> Did you shoot em ?



I seem to have a long delay in posting and page refresh. Driving me nuts, so i'm gonna call it a night. See ya!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> like......for good?



I have a feeling they are coming back



Night Rob!


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

Bama...
4.75 barrel?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Gang,   Got rid of the inlaws.





Sirduke said:


> Did you shoot em ?





rhbama3 said:


> like......for good?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Bama...
> 4.75 barrel?



No, i've got a 6.5 barrel. Now, i'm gone!


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i've got a 6.5 barrel. Now, i'm gone!



oh, ok. night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i've got a 6.5 barrel. Now, i'm gone!


G'night Bama!!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 1, 2011)

Dang, I'm next up for call and I bet I get the midnight to 4 am transfer.

Life ain't fair, cause tomorrow I got to work with my brother the slave driver.

Saving lives and hauling scrap metal, what a way for a honest leathersmith to make a living.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Dang, I'm next up for call and I bet I get the midnight to 4 am transfer.
> 
> Life ain't fair, cause tomorrow I got to work with my brother the slave driver.
> 
> Saving lives and hauling scrap metal, what a way for a honest leathersmith to make a living.


Duke.....Hope you have a quiet night!!.........Time to bury my head in the sand!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 2, 2011)

Geesh, i wonder if anybody will help count all this cash with me.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2011)

morning jm  

everybody ready for hump day?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> everybody ready for hump day?



I am ready for the week to be over...cause I got some fishing to do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I am ready for the week to be over...cause I got some fishing to do!



I need to get some early things into the garden like snow peas.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to get some early things into the garden like snow peas.



It's getting to be that time of the year...


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 2, 2011)

Good morning JM, Gobblin, hows life treating everyone this am ?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning JM, Gobblin, hows life treating everyone this am ?



Morning SirDuke.....would be better if I was not at work


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning SirDuke.....would be better if I was not at work



I can relate, but I get off this job in 30 minutes give or take a few.

Then, off to the house for a shower, and go to work for myself. That I enjoy.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I can relate, but I get off this job in 30 minutes give or take a few.
> 
> Then, off to the house for a shower, and go to work for myself. That I enjoy.



I understand that ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2011)

GOOD  MORNING  G O N  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!drivelers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good morning good buddys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

morning, peeps!
Got a little blood saving to do at work and then got a LOT of work to do here at home. I'm getting the boat ready because tomorrow night we be fishin'!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Got a little blood saving to do at work and then got a LOT of work to do here at home. I'm getting the boat ready because tomorrow night we be fishin'!


 OH BOY Bamer, where are we going?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Got a little blood saving to do at work and then got a LOT of work to do here at home. I'm getting the boat ready because tomorrow night we be fishin'!


 
Just in time for the rain... I swear Rob, I'm gonna start doing my long range forecast based upon when you have your fishin trips scheduled...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD  MORNING  G O N  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!drivelers





hogtrap44 said:


> Good morning good buddys.


Mornin My Frwiend!!



rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Got a little blood saving to do at work and then got a LOT of work to do here at home. I'm getting the boat ready because tomorrow night we be fishin'!


oooook............ don't forget your raincoat!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just in time for the rain... I swear Rob, I'm gonna start doing my long range forecast based upon when you have your fishin trips scheduled...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

What are all you CW's plannin' for the weekend?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are all you CW's plannin' for the weekend?



burn the lawn,go fish and go fish


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> OH BOY Bamer, where are we going?



Lake Jordan, just north of Montgomery. Brother in Law took friday off as well. So we're fishing Thursday night to Saturday night. I usually try not to fish to late on saturday night as it ruins your sleep habits. Plus, i usually have a cooler full of fish to clean.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lake Jordan, just north of Montgomery. Brother in Law took friday off as well. So we're fishing Thursday night to Saturday night. I usually try not to fish to late on saturday night as it ruins your sleep habits. Plus, i usually have a cooler full of fish to clean.



good luck bama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> burn the lawn,go fish and go fish


 

You sure about that? gonna be kind of wet from Thursday night through saturday night..

<TABLE class=zone-forecast-text-table><TBODY><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>THURSDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mostly cloudy with a chance of drizzle andslight chance of light rain after midnight. Lows in the mid 40s.east winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>FRIDAY:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light rain anddrizzle. Highs in the mid 50s. East winds 10 to 15 mph. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>FRIDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cloudy with occasional drizzle and chance ofrain. Lows in the upper 40s. Chance of rain 50 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>SATURDAY:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rain likely. Highs in the mid 60s. Chance of rain70 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>SATURDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Showers likely with a chance of thunderstorms.lows in the lower 50s. Chance of rain 70 percent</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure about that? gonna be kind of wet from Thursday night through saturday night..
> 
> <TABLE class=zone-forecast-text-table><TBODY><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>THURSDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
> 
> ...



PLEASE tell me that is Albany's weather and not wetumpka, alabama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> PLEASE tell me that is Albany's weather and not wetumpka, alabama!


 
Here's Wetumpka's forecast. At least Thursday night fishing will be good..

<TABLE class=zone-forecast-text-table><TBODY><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>FRIDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cloudy. Slight chance of rain showers in theevening...then chance of rain showers after midnight. Lows in theupper 50s. Chance of rain 50 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>SATURDAY:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rain showers likely and chance of thunderstorms.locally heavy rainfall possible. Highs in the upper 60s. Chanceof rain 70 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>SATURDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rain showers and chance of thunderstorms. Lowsin the lower 50s. Chance of rain 80 percent. </TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>SUNDAY:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cloudy in the morning then becoming partly cloudy. A40 percent chance of rain showers. Highs in the mid 60s</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning waders...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning waders...


 Mornin sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Insert long line of symbols here......
Man, it sucks to be me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Insert long line of symbols here......
> Man, it sucks to be me!


 
Buy some good raingear and stay away from the super glue and you should be fine..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Insert long line of symbols here......
> Man, it sucks to be me!



I aspire to be like you, Bammer.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Insert long line of symbols here......
> Man, it sucks to be me!



I've always done well fishing in the rain... Just make sure you have a good gortex suit...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Mornin' MC


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are all you CW's plannin' for the weekend?


Depends on the rain.................. 



Jranger said:


> Morning waders...


Mornin!



rhbama3 said:


> Insert long line of symbols here......
> Man, it sucks to be me!






Jranger said:


> I've always done well fishing in the rain... Just make sure you *have a good gortex suit.*..


Dat's what I told'em too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Insert long line of symbols here......
> Man, it sucks to be me!



Dang Rob, sometime your not the luckiest. 





Morning all.  
I found something I could uses.

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8zEH5GxPNO8?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8zEH5GxPNO8?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I aspire to be like you, Bammer.


 
You just wanna wear scrubs, a mask, the funny little hat and most of all, wear them sexy little latex gloves...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buy some good raingear and stay away from the super glue and you should be fine..



I got the raingear covered, but crappie are very sensitive to drops in the barometric pressure. We'll do okay with the spotted bass but it looks like the floppies will be staying low to the bottom. Still, i hate fishing in the rain, especially at night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dang Rob, sometime your not the luckiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's the chances that you can bring that alarm clock to DOG III?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I aspire to be like you, Bammer.


If i knew what i had done to get to this level of misery, i'd tell ya! 


Keebs said:


> Depends on the rain..................
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...


Okay, a liitle wuvvin' from Keebs makes me feel better, but it doesn't change the fact that i'm gonna be miserable this weekend.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got the raingear covered, but crappie are very sensitive to drops in the barometric pressure. We'll do okay with the spotted bass but it looks like the floppies will be staying low to the bottom. Still, i hate fishing in the rain, especially at night.



The water should be in or near the 70's at Jordan. Spec's should be in any brush you can find. Or is this a trolling trip?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Mornin' Keebs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i knew what i had done to get to this level of misery, i'd tell ya!



Im guessin you had to be purty smart!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> The water should be in or near the 70's at Jordan. Spec's should be in any brush you can find. Or is this a trolling trip?


Nay, Ranger-bro. This will be a docks and brush pile trip. I'm using my new Humminbird side scan so we should be able to tell quickly if the fish are there or not. This thing should eliminate a lot of wasted time fishing tree's that aren't holding any fish. 


BBQBOSS said:


> Im guessin you had to be purty smart!


I've spent my entire life reading books. Is that where i went wrong?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nay, Ranger-bro. This will be a docks and brush pile trip. I'm using my new Humminbird side scan so we should be able to tell quickly if the fish are there or not. This thing should eliminate a lot of wasted time fishing tree's that aren't holding any fish.



Nice... been wanting me one them doo-dads myself...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice... been wanting me one them doo-dads myself...



Every now and then Bubbette makes me a very happy boy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i knew what i had done to get to this level of misery, i'd tell ya!
> 
> Okay, a liitle wuvvin' from Keebs makes me feel better, but it doesn't change the fact that i'm gonna be miserable this weekend.


Ok, weigh out the pro's & con's.......... fishin in the rain or on call?!?!



Jranger said:


> Mornin' Keebs


Howudoin?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Every now and then Bubbette makes me a very happy boy.



So I'm guessing that B-29 pic is over the fireplace now huh...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, weigh out the pro's & con's.......... fishin in the rain or on call?!?!


 
You do have a finesse when rendering perspective don't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> So I'm guessing that B-29 pic is over the fireplace now huh...



Nope! The C.S.S Alabama sails on over the fireplace. The B-25 pic is in the garage for the moment but it's final resting place is still undecided.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do have a finesse when rendering perspective don't you?


 I try............ 



rhbama3 said:


> off to work, see ya'll later!


Later Bubba!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure about that? gonna be kind of wet from Thursday night through saturday night..
> 
> <TABLE class=zone-forecast-text-table><TBODY><TR class=textfcast_period_row><TD colSpan=2>THURSDAY NIGHT:</TD></TR><TR class=textfcast_fcast_row><TD>
> 
> ...



I think I used your info for WAR...I'll take my chances


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I think I used your info for WAR...I'll take my chances


 
Nope, you used the NWS info, I was merely the messenger..

Here's the 3 hr. accumulation for 7am Saturday morning. Now consider when it's going to start and figure a minimal rate of .10" per hour..

Good luck burning that wet grass..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off to work, see ya'll later!




Be good Bama


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, you used the NWS info, I was merely the messenger..



Ok Kirk, I mean Glenn, I mean Brad....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok Kirk, I mean Glenn, I mean Brad....


 
Yes Karen, what can I do for you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes Karen, what can I do for you?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, you used the NWS info, I was merely the messenger..
> 
> Here's the 3 hr. accumulation for 7am Saturday morning. Now consider when it's going to start and figure a minimal rate of .10" per hour..
> 
> ...



Well that makes a baseball tourney nearly impossible. I might have to go fish a tourney at West Point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Well that makes a baseball tourney nearly impossible. I might have to go fish a tourney at West Point


 
Bullhockey, you can start you slide sooo much sooner when the infield is good and slick..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are all you CW's plannin' for the weekend?


At this point..............Just getting there alive, and with minimal blood loss would be nice!!.........I'll figure out the details if I make it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

morning all...off to the chiropractor and then to work!   Happy HUMP DAY!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bullhockey, you can start you slide sooo much sooner when the infield is good and slick..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At this point..............Just getting there alive, and with minimal blood loss would be nice!!.........I'll figure out the details if I make it!!


 
You wouldn't happen to have a shed or garage tall enough to attempt a popup camper repair this weekend would you??


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, you used the NWS info, I was merely the messenger..
> 
> Here's the 3 hr. accumulation for 7am Saturday morning. Now consider when it's going to start and figure a minimal rate of .10" per hour..
> 
> ...



Lets see I can't read the darn thing so guess I'll take my chances...besides lawn burning is scheduled for Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Lets see I can't read the darn thing so guess I'll take my chances...besides lawn burning is scheduled for Friday


 
Chances are much better for you to be able to burn on friday, don't forget to wet down the bedlines first though. (don't ask me how I learned that one....)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Chinese for lunch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chinese for lunch!!!


Kung Pao Kitty...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kung Pao Kitty...


And flied lice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And flied lice!


Don't forget the Chicken Droppings soup..


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chances are much better for you to be able to burn on friday, don't forget to wet down the bedlines first though. (don't ask me how I learned that one....)




I got raised beds......



Keebs said:


> Chinese for lunch!!!



I hav shimp fied wice pease


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget the Chicken Droppings soup..


I'm going with skewerd cat today instead...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I got raised beds......
> 
> 
> 
> I hav shimp fied wice pease


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Just finished my Engine Company sub from Firehouse...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just finished my Engine Company sub from Firehouse...


 no firehouse near here..............


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no firehouse near here..............



Little pricey, but good none the less...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just finished my Engine Company sub from Firehouse...



Love me some firehouse subs.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey everyone!  What's going on?  

Would someone please make the world stop spinning so fast? I'm getting dizzy!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  What's going on?
> 
> Would someone please make the world stop spinning so fast? I'm getting dizzy!!



Howdy FitfabandFreshalicious!  

World treatin ya alright?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy FitfabandFreshalicious!
> 
> World treatin ya alright?



Absolutely!  I just can't seem to slow down these days.  

Tonight I will be going to pick up the ex in-laws and taking them to see a family member suffering of cancer.  She is in her last days.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  What's going on?
> 
> Would someone please make the world stop spinning so fast? I'm getting dizzy!!



Just cruising along slowly in fast lane here...

How's it going your way.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Just cruising along slowly in fast lane here...
> 
> How's it going your way.



Going well.  Still waiting on the final word from last week, but don't expect it until next week.  Trying to keep my mind off of it, so I guess it's a good thing I've been so busy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Absolutely!  I just can't seem to slow down these days.
> 
> Tonight I will be going to pick up the ex in-laws and taking them to see a family member suffering of cancer.  She is in her last days.


Did you get all the stuff cooked/fixed for her? 
 for an easy passage for her & the family...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I got raised beds......
> 
> 
> 
> I hav shimp fied wice pease


No, no, no. Beef wit broccory, flied lice, and chicky wangs!


BBQBOSS said:


> Love me some firehouse subs.


same here, bro. I try a different hot sauce everytime i go in. Except the green ones.


fitfabandfree said:


> Absolutely!  I just can't seem to slow down these days.
> 
> Tonight I will be going to pick up the ex in-laws and taking them to see a family member suffering of cancer.  She is in her last days.


Kudos to you for doing that. 



Jranger said:


> Just cruising along slowly in fast lane here...
> 
> How's it going your way.



I'm just the opposite. Pedal to the metal in the slow lane, dodging and weaving and trying to get things finished before i go fishing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey everyone!  What's going on?
> 
> Would someone please make the world stop spinning so fast? I'm getting dizzy!!





fitfabandfree said:


> Absolutely!  I just can't seem to slow down these days.
> 
> Tonight I will be going to pick up the ex in-laws and taking them to see a family member suffering of cancer.  She is in her last days.





fitfabandfree said:


> Going well.  Still waiting on the final word from last week, but don't expect it until next week.  Trying to keep my mind off of it, so I guess it's a good thing I've been so busy.



    Make it stop spinning!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did you get all the stuff cooked/fixed for her?
> for an easy passage for her & the family...........



Yep.  Did that last week.  Others have chipped in and took some things also.

Thank you for the prayers.  She has had a good few days, been alert and had many visitors.  Lots of plans have been made, so it will be done her way.  That's the way it should be!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Rhbama.  Seems I am the only way they are going to get there, so I'm going to make sure it happens.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Make it stop spinning!





Thank you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thank you!



You are most certainly welcome!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

well...it's nappy time!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> well...it's nappy time!


Schweet dreams!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

okay, for those of you who just received a text from me with the comment:
"You know, you could just kill the wittle "booger" and solve your dilemma. Just sayin'...."
This was in response to Turtlebugs issue with a squirrel stealing all her pets corn. I just got a call from a very confused Papalapin wanting to know who i was wanting to kill. Stoopid reply all feature.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, for those of you who just received a text from me with the comment:
> "You know, you could just kill the wittle "booger" and solve your dilemma. Just sayin'...."
> This was in response to Turtlebugs issue with a squirrel stealing all her pets corn. I just got a call from a very confused Papalapin wanting to know who i was wanting to kill. Stoopid reply all feature.



Thanks for clearing that up Doc.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, for those of you who just received a text from me with the comment:
> "You know, you could just kill the wittle "booger" and solve your dilemma. Just sayin'...."
> This was in response to Turtlebugs issue with a squirrel stealing all her pets corn. I just got a call from a very confused Papalapin wanting to know who i was wanting to kill. Stoopid reply all feature.


 Thank GAWD, I was wondering!!
Hey WAIT, you got a reply all on your phone & we can't get one on the forum?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Doc.





Keebs said:


> Thank GAWD, I was wondering!!
> Hey WAIT, you got a reply all on your phone & we can't get one on the forum?!?!?!



Just didn't want SWAT throwing a flash bang grenade thru the winder onto the new floor.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just didn't want SWAT throwing a flash bang grenade thru the winder onto the new floor.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just didn't want SWAT throwing a flash bang grenade thru the winder onto the new floor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>




Boat trailer bunks are on, toilet is fixed( replaced water inlet hose), about to finish doing the dishes, and then gotta clean the grout dust off the floor with vinegar.
A man shouldn't have to do all that just to get the okay to go fishin".....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2011)

Uh, what in the name of Creation did I just walk into...?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Boat trailer bunks are on, toilet is fixed( replaced water inlet hose), about to finish doing the dishes, and then gotta clean the grout dust off the floor with vinegar.
> A man shouldn't have to do all that just to get the okay to go fishin".....





My honey do list keep growing. 

Play time keeps getting cut.  I do get to groom a little man in to a hunting buddy. When it is all said and done..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, what in the name of Creation did I just walk into...?



a typical day in the life of rhbama3. I go to work where i control everything and then i come home where everything is beyond my control. Then, just for good measure, I jump thru the minefield all day. Just stepped on one a little while ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, what in the name of Creation did I just walk into...?


 
What does it smell like? I just got here too and don't want to step in anything bad..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My honey do list keep growing.
> 
> Play time keeps getting cut.  I do get to groom a little man in to a hunting buddy. When it is all said and done..



I enjoy it and you will too. My daughter loves to shoot and fish but i'm afraid the teen mentality is getting to her now.
That girl can cross a fish's eyes when she sets the hook!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

okay, time to fix a fridge water line. BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Boat trailer bunks are on, toilet is fixed( replaced water inlet hose), about to finish doing the dishes, and then gotta clean the grout dust off the floor with vinegar.
> A man shouldn't have to do all that just to get the okay to go fishin".....


 either do it or don't........... really your choice   



Nicodemus said:


> Uh, what in the name of Creation did I just walk into...?


 DON'T LOOOOOK ETHEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






threeleggedpigmy said:


> My honey do list keep growing.
> 
> Play time keeps getting cut.  I do get to groom a little man in to a hunting buddy. When it is all said and done..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, what in the name of Creation did I just walk into...?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does it smell like? I just got here too and don't want to step in anything bad..


 Tip toe thru the tulips.


rhbama3 said:


> I enjoy it and you will too. My daughter loves to shoot and fish but i'm afraid the teen mentality is getting to her now.
> That girl can cross a fish's eyes when she sets the hook!


I know the work is well worth the results.

Now that is what I call setting a hook.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does it smell like? I just got here too and don't want to step in anything bad..





Keebs said:


> either do it or don't........... really your choice
> 
> 
> DON'T LOOOOOK ETHEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tip toe thru the tulips.
> 
> I know the work is well worth the results.
> 
> Now that is what I call setting a hook.





Let`s just ease out here with dignity, and go get us a drink...  


Robert, you too. Load up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just ease out here with dignity, and go get us a drink...
> 
> 
> Robert, you too. Load up.


 
Sounds good to me Nic. Just got the taters started bakin' in the oven and seasoned the steak to go on the grill in about an hour.

Let's go a wadin'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just ease out here with dignity, and go get us a drink...
> 
> 
> Robert, you too. Load up.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds good to me Nic. Just got the taters started bakin' in the oven and seasoned the steak to go on the grill in about an hour.
> 
> Let's go a wadin'



Lets do it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lets do it!


 I'm sittin here waitin on you or Nic to come pick me up now..


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

wade....wait...wade for me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> wade....wait...wade for me!


 
They never picked me up. How bout' you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They never picked me up. How bout' you?





AJ was supposed to get both of us?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AJ was supposed to get both of us?


 Dang Jacklegged Aussie... He'll be late for his own funeral.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2011)

frost on the windshield this morning.   what will tomorrow bring?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> frost on the windshield this morning.   what will tomorrow bring?



Tomorrow will be a beautiful day till about 9pm. Thunderstorms and high winds should hit about the time i'm backing the boat into the water at 8:45pm.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Tomorrow will be a beautiful day till about 9pm. Thunderstorms and high winds should hit about the time i'm backing the boat into the water at 8:45pm.



The weather will get worse as the weekend progresses. Sunday night and Monday will be beautiful - not a cloud in the sky. It's the cosmic conspiracy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Tomorrow will be a beautiful day till about 9pm. Thunderstorms and high winds should hit about the time i'm backing the boat into the water at 8:45pm.





Robert, I wish you the best of luck while you are fishin` this weekend. May you stay dry, safe, with no blood spilt, no bruises administered, no near drownins`, no sunk boats, no imbedded hooks, no truck wrecks, ...what did i not cover?  

Good luck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I wish you the best of luck while you are fishin` this weekend. May you stay dry, safe, with no blood spilt, no bruises administered, no near drownins`, no sunk boats, no imbedded hooks, no truck wrecks, ...what did i not cover?
> 
> Good luck!!



Thanks, Brother! 
If nothing else, i'll be able to count how many jigs my brother in law loses without actually hitting the water. 
Suspended pontoon boats in sheds are his favorite target.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, for those of you who just received a text from me with the comment:
> "You know, you could just kill the wittle "booger" and solve your dilemma. Just sayin'...."
> This was in response to Turtlebugs issue with a squirrel stealing all her pets corn. I just got a call from a very confused Papalapin wanting to know who i was wanting to kill. Stoopid reply all feature.





Got that one too, I was skeered . . .




Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I wish you the best of luck while you are fishin` this weekend. May you stay dry, safe, with no blood spilt, no bruises administered, no near drownins`, no sunk boats, no imbedded hooks, no truck wrecks, ...what did i not cover?
> 
> Good luck!!






Ya left out possums . . .



I'm too old to be working all these 12's  76 hrs this  week.


Later guys I'm gonna mix one up and kick back in the recliner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got that one too, I was skeered . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  I sure did! I hope we ain`t jinxed our buddy!!!  

Mix me one to, Sir, I need a drink!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Archimedes' new thread has promise... 
I'm beginning to wonder if there is really a wizard behind the curtain creating these stories though. There are so many. And I would have never guessed one person could have so many trials and tribulations.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2011)

Have to admit the wagon was bumpy tonight and I fell off.   Wheeee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure did! I hope we ain`t jinxed our buddy!!!
> 
> Mix me one to, Sir, I need a drink!!





Will do brother, hope the knee is improving??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They never picked me up. How bout' you?



Nope...still wading on them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nope...still wading on them!



you actually believed them?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you actually believed them?



I'm a sucka for believing as much as I do!   







How do you think I became a Mod?   They'll promise ya anything...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Tomorrow will be a beautiful day till about 9pm. Thunderstorms and high winds should hit about the time i'm backing the boat into the water at 8:45pm.



Thanks Robert!  We could use the rain.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2011)

We need a ticking time-bomb smiley ... just sayin'  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606930


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

Evenin' Folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2011)

GOOD   EVENING  GON drivelers


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!



How's it going Jeff?   Got that dirt track built yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> How's it going Jeff?   Got that dirt track built yet?




Well....there's a course of sorts, short grass outlined by tall grass


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....there's a course of sorts, short grass outlined by tall grass



  Kewl.   This weekend hopefully!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

Couple of interesting threads tonight....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

got my eyes on a few bigger bikes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Kewl.   This weekend hopefully!




You heal fast!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of interesting threads tonight....



Indeed...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of interesting threads tonight....



Learned how to change out a toilet!       Wax off, Wax on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> got my eyes on a few bigger bikes...



Bigger air....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You heal fast!!!



I'm immobile...may as well go with it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello boys and girls, would you like some candy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello boys and girls, would you like some candy?




What flavor???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello boys and girls, would you like some candy?



why yes ... yes I would!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What flavor???



No candy for you!  



Tag-a-long said:


> why yes ... yes I would!



Hay girl, how you doin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> No candy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay girl, how you doin'?




 Meanie cat!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 2, 2011)

When Tripod finally shows up, ask him what he's been doing tonight.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> No candy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hay girl, how you doin'?



nevah betta!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of interesting threads tonight....


Some folks never seem to learn!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> When Tripod finally shows up, ask him what he's been doing tonight.



Trying to get bassboy a date.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to get bassboy a date.


Any Luck??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, peeps!
> just waiting on Justified to come on after a long day of getting things situated. Got the washer/dryer hooked back up for Bubbette and cleaned the kitchen floor with vinegar to get the grout dust off.


Now for the grout sealer tomorrow. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Any Luck??



They were lining up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were lining up


Looks like he had a few options to choose from!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to get bassboy a date.


 Hey now, I need to screen said dates for meh Bassbaby, ya hear?!?!  He's Hawt!!
Ok, ya'll carry on..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now for the grout sealer tomorrow.
> 
> 
> They were lining up



Let me get this straight:
You were trying to find Bassboy a date at a store that was full of pregnant women buying stuff for babies?
Most guys try to avoid wimmen that have already been tampered with, but rock on!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a feeling tomorow is not going to be a good day


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I have a feeling tomorow is not going to be a good day



You didn't study for your math test did ya???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I have a feeling tomorow is not going to be a good day





Tag-a-long said:


> You didn't study for your math test did ya???


His spelling has been a little bit better lately!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I am surround  by expecting  mothers at  big baby sale.  does anybody have a flat tire or something they need help with.





Jranger said:


> Call Steve...STAT!





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Hay





rhbama3 said:


> Let me get this straight:
> You were trying to find Bassboy a date at a store that was full of pregnant women buying stuff for babies?
> Most guys try to avoid wimmen that have already been tampered with, but rock on!


YUP!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> later gators!


Time for me as well!!..........Night Folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 2, 2011)

Got home from work and still counting.
 This pie is gonna be some kinda good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2011)

Thursday has arrived.

morning drivelers.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 3, 2011)

morning folks.....I hope today is a better day then yesterday!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.
> 
> morning drivelers.



morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....I hope today is a better day then yesterday!



and may tomorrow be even better still.   

morning jm


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and may tomorrow be even better still.
> 
> morning jm



Amen to that!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Mornin Creek Waders. Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Good morning , stopping by for a quickie


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Mornin' folks...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me get this straight:
> You were trying to find Bassboy a date at a store that was full of pregnant women buying stuff for babies?
> Most guys try to avoid wimmen that have already been tampered with, but rock on!





There still a few months left..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thursday has arrived.
> 
> morning drivelers.


Mornin gobbler!



jmfauver said:


> morning


Mornin Mike!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning , stopping by for a quickie


  no quickie's allowed!! driveby's are better!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks...





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> There still a few months left..


 Hey yur Hawtness!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin gobbler!
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike!
> ...





Hellllooooo there


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning allbodys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning allbodys.




Mornin HT!!! How you doin???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hellllooooo there






hogtrap44 said:


> Morning allbodys.


What kinda pie did you make/have last night?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 3, 2011)

Morning waders,  it almost time for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning waders,  it almost time for the weekend.



Gettin close!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning waders,  it almost time for the weekend.





Jeff C. said:


> Gettin close!!!


 Yep!   Oh Snap, why do I get excited when I *know* I'll be doing physical labor?!?! meby cause I ain't at work?!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin gobbler!
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike!
> ...



Morning Keebs


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs



Mornin folks...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...


Whutuphomie?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whutuphomie?



Nuh-in, chillllin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

OK, break time. I've about drawn my eyeballs out of my head this week.. Why are all of y'all so fuzzy looking??


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, break time. I've about drawn my eyeballs out of my head this week.. Why are all of y'all so fuzzy looking??



Mornin' MC...
Well from looking at the beaver slide, cougar extinction, and wax ring replacement 101 threads. I'm shocked that the slide thread stayed on topic...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' MC...
> Well from looking at the beaver slide, cougar extinction, and wax ring replacement 101 threads. I'm shocked that the slide thread stayed on topic...


 
I refuse to visit the first two threads you mentioned for the sake of maintaining my sanity..................yeah that's it......my sanity.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 3, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Just a making a pass through to check on you folks.  

Carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks. Just a making a pass through to check on you folks.
> 
> Carry on.


 
Hey Kim, bye Kim.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Well snap, I go investigate who's hijacked Matty's account & all ya'll come thru and I miss ya'll!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats up peoples?!?!  Good day today.  Just woke up and rolled out of bed. Anything exciting going on around here?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats up peoples?!?!  Good day today.  Just woke up and rolled out of bed. Anything exciting going on around here?


 Unless you're "sleep posting" again, ya might juss wanna check out your account!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Unless you're "sleep posting" again, ya might juss wanna check out your account!



DANG JackleggedAussie!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> DANG JackleggedAussie!!!!


Easy now, I don't think it was the Aussie this time, they typed too good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometimes, you need more than one of these things. 



Stay out of the baitin` threads, It`s dangerous there and will be for a while. 

Have fun, and catch plenty of fish this weekend. 


And Keebs!  Change that everlastin` dadgum avatar!  Ever time I see those phases come together, I flinch and duck, waitin` for the flash and explosion.  

Ya`ll have a good day.   I got bidness to tend to.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Easy now, I don't think it was the Aussie this time, they typed too good!!



Maybe it was a Sasquatch?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes, you need more than one of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dang, who pi..........uuuhh, messed wiff your cornflakes this morning?!?!?!
I'll see what I can come up with!



BBQBOSS said:


> Maybe it was a Sasquatch?


which one??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes, you need more than one of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Niiiiiiic........
I was gonna start a thread asking why it is okay to use bait for fish, but not for deer or turkey! 
Boat is ready to go and about to load up the truck. Got a work related meeting this afternoon and then I'm outta here! BiL called last night and said the fish have moved in to the banks and shallow piers. If we can just get some breaks in the rain, we should tear them up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But Niiiiiiic........
> I was gonna start a thread asking why it is okay to use bait for fish, but not for deer or turkey!
> Boat is ready to go and about to load up the truck. Got a work related meeting this afternoon and then I'm outta here! BiL called last night and said the fish have moved in to the banks and shallow piers. If we can just get some breaks in the rain, we should tear them up.


Safe travels & a bountiful trip to ya, Bubba!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But Niiiiiiic........
> I was gonna start a thread asking why it is okay to use bait for fish, but not for deer or turkey!
> Boat is ready to go and about to load up the truck. Got a work related meeting this afternoon and then I'm outta here! BiL called last night and said the fish have moved in to the banks and shallow piers. If we can just get some breaks in the rain, we should tear them up.


 
Have a good un. 

OH!!! and the care package just arrived. Can't wait to see the boy open it. Thanks again bro'.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, break time. I've about drawn my eyeballs out of my head this week.. Why are all of y'all so fuzzy looking??



Kinda like yo flies?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Kinda like yo flies?


 
You have a pm...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have a good un.
> 
> OH!!! and the care package just arrived. Can't wait to see the boy open it. Thanks again bro'.


Pics of THAT would be appreciated!!  Nothing like seeing surprise on a kids face!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Kinda like yo flies?


 Oh no you di'int!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HT!!! How you doin???


Hooo-Weeeee, super busy diz morning bud. But not too busy to stop and eats me a big fat breaklunch. 



Keebs said:


> What kinda pie did you make/have last night?


Hi ya Keebs. Lawd it was a carrot, spicy apple dish type pie. With a thick lightly glaze crust an a big glass of KOLD milk.   Lawsey, ize full and very happy.
 Ol' eyes roll bach in head an i hit pillow on the Yak sack.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Afternoon drivelers, just a quick fly-by!   Robert, have a good time fishing.   keebs, you and me...we gotta talk!   Anyone have a long handled fishing net...say about 6 or 7 foot long?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon drivelers, just a quick fly-by! Robert, have a good time fishing. keebs, you and me...we gotta talk! Anyone have a long handled fishing net...say about 6 or 7 foot long?


 
Use your butterfly net, it has a long handle..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon drivelers, just a quick fly-by!   Robert, have a good time fishing.   keebs, you and me...we gotta talk!   Anyone have a long handled fishing net...say about 6 or 7 foot long?


Yep sho do! Do you need it now?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hooo-Weeeee, super busy diz morning bud. But not too busy to stop and eats me a big fat breaklunch.
> 
> Hi ya Keebs. Lawd it was a carrot, spicy apple dish type pie. With a thick lightly glaze crust an a big glass of KOLD milk.   Lawsey, ize full and very happy.
> Ol' eyes roll bach in head an i hit pillow on the Yak sack.


Ooooohh, that does sound dee-lisch!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon drivelers, just a quick fly-by!   Robert, have a good time fishing.   keebs, you and me...we gotta talk!   Anyone have a long handled fishing net...say about 6 or 7 foot long?


 yes sir?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use your butterfly net, it has a long handle..


butterfly net won't be strong enuff!  


hogtrap44 said:


> Yep sho do! Do you need it now?


Not right this minute HT...but I'll holla at ya when I do!  


Keebs said:


> Ooooohh, that does sound dee-lisch!!!
> 
> 
> yes sir?



   Just sayin HI


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> butterfly net won't be strong enuff!
> 
> Not right this minute HT...but I'll holla at ya when I do!
> 
> ...


*whew* had me worried you'd got spurred!!!
Nope, butterfly net is NOT the right equipment............. juss sayin............ 
 Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> butterfly net won't be strong enuff!
> 
> Not right this minute HT...but I'll holla at ya when I do!
> 
> ...



 Oke,dokey there bud, just let me know.
 Well, work time is upon me now. Must start soon.
 Fixin' to be loud an busy this evening. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 
Pop me a bag of that wouldja?? That lean cuisine junk I had for lunch ain't holdin up too well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pop me a bag of that wouldja?? That lean cuisine junk I had for lunch ain't holdin up too well.



Sho thang...Eye-talian Sausage Pa-sketti


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho thang...Eye-talian Sausage Pa-sketti


 
We don't eat Pa-sketti over here. We eat busketti....


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho thang...Eye-talian Sausage Pa-sketti



If only that was a lean cuisine flavor


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


No thanks, I'm full.............. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Oke,dokey there bud, just let me know.
> Well, work time is upon me now. Must start soon.
> Fixin' to be loud an busy this evening. Ya'll be good.


 Later HT!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pop me a bag of that wouldja?? That lean cuisine junk I had for lunch ain't holdin up too well.


General T'so's & flied lice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't eat Pa-sketti over here. We eat busketti....




I was close


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't eat Pa-sketti over here. _*We eat busketti.*_...


 Here too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> If only that was a lean cuisine flavor


 you don't need no lean cuisine's........... you's a growing boy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Evening, boy do i need a nap. Lot of threads blowing up lately, I leave for acouple hours and come back and poof, they are gone. Is there a graveyard for posts gone bad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

How do y'all say.....stungmuck ache???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't eat Pa-sketti over here. We eat buttsketti....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do y'all say.....stungmuck ache???


more like stumak ake............  



mudracing101 said:


>


 boy, you like playin wit fire!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone play Freecell solitaire??? Try to beat game # 12006


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> more like stumak ake............
> 
> 
> boy, you like playin wit fire!!




I'm talkin about wittle kids though.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon drivelers, just a quick fly-by!   Robert, have a good time fishing.   keebs, you and me...we gotta talk!   Anyone have a long handled fishing net...say about 6 or 7 foot long?



Get your net and slide some electrical conduit cut to length over the bet handle. Put a couple of sheet metal screws thr the conduit into the net handle. Works good. 

Now, that being said, What in the world do you need a 7 foot dip net for?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> If only that was a lean cuisine flavor



I like the LC chicken fettucicni. had 2 of them for lunch.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Get your net and slide some electrical conduit cut to length over the bet handle. Put a couple of sheet metal screws thr the conduit into the net handle. Works good.
> 
> Now, that being said, What in the world do you need a 7 foot dip net for?



For dippin of course!         Hmmmmmmmmm....maybe a casting net would be more in line with what I need.   Say about a 10 footer.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone play Freecell solitaire??? Try to beat game # 12006


I'll get back wiff ya in a few..........



Jeff C. said:


> I'm talkin about wittle kids though.....


well duh, ........... 



boneboy96 said:


> For dippin of course!         Hmmmmmmmmm....maybe a casting net would be more in line with what I need.   Say about a 10 footer.


Nooooo, they'll get all tangled.......... uuummm, never mind, whatcha wantin to do???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> more like stumak ake............
> 
> 
> boy, you like playin wit fire!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 3, 2011)

all this talk about men eating lean cuisines is making me feel a little uncomfortable.  Gonna keep an eye on ya'll...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> For dippin of course!         Hmmmmmmmmm....maybe a casting net would be more in line with what I need.   Say about a 10 footer.



I made one using a pvc pipe that worked well. With that i was able to stay seated in the front of the boat and still net a fish for the guy sitting in the back. The downside is that dadblam thing is all in your way when not in use. I just bought a net with a collapsible handle to save room.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll get back wiff ya in a few..........
> 
> 
> well duh, ...........
> ...



   I'll think of something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> all this talk about men eating lean cuisines is making me feel a little uncomfortable.  Gonna keep an eye on ya'll...



Well, it wasn't like i had a slab of yo ribs as an option.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it wasn't like i had a slab of yo ribs as an option.



Now I could handle one of them lean cuisines


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Nevermind, finally beat the freecell #12006 game 

On another note, the free market system is still alive and well, even in the healthcare industry. Just had two facilities, battling over my insurance money,(I was shopping prices on an MRI) and after it was all over with, one offered to do it cheaper than the other.

 I canceled the original appt. with the first one and made an appt with the other imaging facility that was cheaper, the original facility faxed over the Dr's order for the MRI to the other facility that was cheaper, but not the Orbital screening.

I called to find out why they didn't give the order for the orbital screening and they didn't even cancel my appt., like I had asked them to yesterday. They called me back to tell me they would just go ahead and do the orbital screening for nothing, if I would come back to their office tomorrow morning. Then I called the location that offered me a better price for the MRI, and they said that they would do the orbital screnn for nothing also


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll think of something.


 You HAVE to learn to video before attempting anything else!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind, finally beat the freecell #12006 game
> 
> On another note, the free market system is still alive and well, even in the healthcare industry. Just had two facilities, battling over my insurance money,(I was shopping prices on an MRI) and after it was all over with, one offered to do it cheaper than the other.
> 
> ...


The number of my game doesn't show on here!
 Wow, keep on & you'll have THEM paying YOU!


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2011)

arrgghh i hate having a cold.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

slip said:


> arrgghh i hate having a cold.


 cold or allergies??  
Hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You HAVE to learn to video before attempting anything else!!!
> 
> 
> The number of my game doesn't show on here!
> Wow, keep on & you'll have THEM paying YOU!



I don't know HOW/WHY, but one of them was going to get $638.00 out of our HRA account(insurance money). The other one said that my insurance is covering it with NO deductible/no cost to me  You know which one I went with...and they are doing the orbital screening for free now


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> cold or allergies??
> Hope ya feel better soon!



Yeah, feel better soon...you only have 27 more posts til this one is a gonner!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 3, 2011)

26


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 3, 2011)

25


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

2 dozen!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 2 dozen!



not quite


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know HOW/WHY, but one of them was going to get $638.00 out of our HRA account(insurance money). The other one said that my insurance is covering it with NO deductible/no cost to me  You know which one I went with...and they are doing the orbital screening for free now


 Good Deal!!  Remind me to call you next time I gotta hassle with medical type folks.............  (Besides Wobert, Tbug & KYTimmay!)


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Afternoon folks.

Keebs, your two avatars of late got Nic worried for ya.  


see....



Nicodemus said:


> And Keebs!  Change that everlastin` dadgum avatar!  Ever time I see those phases come together, I flinch and duck, waitin` for the flash and explosion.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Keebs, your two avatars of late got Nic _*worried for ya*_.


Or has his hatchet hand gotten itchy?!??!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Or has his hatchet hand gotten itchy?!??!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

26 to go!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> all this talk about men eating lean cuisines is making me feel a little uncomfortable.  Gonna keep an eye on ya'll...



Me too! I`ll help you. I want real food!! 




Keebs said:


> Or has his hatchet hand gotten itchy?!??!





StriperAddict said:


>





Keebs!! I pick my teeth with a piddlin` lil` ol` 240 volts! 

I see all this!! I ain`t blind, ya know!!   



Ox, that avatar is the funniest thang I have seen in years. Ever time i see it, I crack up!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too! I`ll help you. I want real food!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

28 to go!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!! I pick my teeth with a piddlin` lil` ol` 240 volts!
> 
> I see all this!! I ain`t blind, ya know!!


 I knowed that, I figured this one would *tickle* you instead of making ya "duck" like da other one!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 3, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, feel better soon...you only have 27 more posts til this one is a gonner!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> 26





jsullivan03 said:


> 25





rhbama3 said:


> 26 to go!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



27 to go!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 27 to go!


28!  Do I hear 28??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 28!  Do I hear 28??



nope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 28!  Do I hear 28??



29 to go!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

33


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> 33



29 to go!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> 33


 HEEYYYY, that's my number!!!
33 it is!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>



whattup, Dougie?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Dougie?


About the same as always (wishing I had a day off). They told us this afternoon that we are not getting next weekend off, so I get to look forward to the end of the month now. You get the house put back together yet?


Keebs said:


>


Got somefinn fer ya.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> About the same as always (wishing I had a day off). They told us this afternoon that we are not getting next weekend off so I get to look forward to the of the month. You get the house put back together yet?
> Got somefinn fer ya.


*PERK*


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> About the same as always (wishing I had a day off). They told us this afternoon that we are not getting next weekend off, so I get to look forward to the end of the month now. You get the house put back together yet?
> Got somefinn fer ya.



Nope. Got a feeling Bubbette is gonna slack off all weekend while i'm gone too!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

alright...which one of ya is deleting posts left and right?


----------

